# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Τροφοδοτικών >  >  Πρόβλημα με τροφοδοτικό

## SSJ5

Καλησπέρα,
έχω ένα πρόβλημα με το τροφοδοτικό του υπολογιστή. Όταν ανοίγω το pc πάει να ξεκινήσει αλλά αμέσως σβήνει. Έβγαλα το τροφοδοτικό και βραχυκύκλωσα τα pins για να το ξεκινήσω αλλά ενώ πάει αν ξεκινήσει (γυρίζει ο ανεμιστήρας που έχει) σταματάει...

Δεν έχω γνώσεις πάνω σε switching τροφοδοτικά οπότε θα ήθελα τη βοήθειά σας...

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## tasosmos

Αρκετα τροφοδοτικα πισι χρειαζονται ενα ελαχιστο φορτιο σε μια γραμμη τουλαχιστον για να δουλεψουν. Βαλε μια αντισταση ισχυος σε καθε γραμμη ωστε να τραβαει ~0,5Α εκαστη και ξαναδοκιμασε.

Φυσικα αν ειναι ακομα εντος εγγυησης η καλυτερη λυση ειναι να την εκμεταλλευτεις και να το πας οπως ειναι χωρις να δοκιμασεις τπτ αλλο...

----------


## SSJ5

Δεν ξέρω αν στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο αφού και όταν το είχα συνδεδεμένο με το pc έτσι έκανε. Το pc δεν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα, του έβαλα άλλο τροφοδοτικό και δουλεύει

----------


## tasosmos

E ok τοτε δεν νομιζω οτι μπορεις να κανεις κατι αλλο χωρις να το ανοιξεις, θα εχει καποιο προβλημα για να μην δουλευει.

Με βαση αυτα που λες θα κοιταγα πρωτα για φουσκωμενους πυκνωτες και μετα το κυκλωμα αναδρασης.

----------


## SSJ5

Συγνώμη δεν το ανέφερα, το έχω ήδη ανοίξει κ έχω ελέγξει τις ασφάλιες και τους πυκνωτές αλλά δε βρήκα κάποιο πρόβλημα

----------


## BESTCHRISS

αν δεν εχει προβλημα το τροφοδοτικο (ημιαγωγος,τρανζιστορ,chip κλ.π)
δες αν εχει θερμιστορ και βραχυκλωστο(μαυρο χρωμα) στην σειρα με την τροφοσια των 230volt
και αν εχει varactor(καφετι χρωμα) βγαλτη παραλληλα με την τροφοδοσια των 230volt
επισης οι πυκνωτεσ μπορει να εχουν διαρροη και δεν ειναι αναγκη να φουσκωσουν για ειναι χαλασμενοι
εγω αλλαξα σε tft διχως να ειναι φουσκωμενοι και δουλεψε
επισης δες αν εχει βατικκες αντιστασεις ως φορτιο στα +5volt,+3,3volt και βγαλτες συνηθως ειναι 1watt(εγω τις αφαιρεσα απο ολα τα τροφοδοτικα που εχω(7 υπολογιστες )

αυτο σημαινει απαραιτητα σταθεροποιητη τασεως η ups αλλιως θα παθεις και αλλη ζημια
η αλλιως ειναι μικρο το τροφοδοτικο για τις συσκευες σου(ασε τι γραφουν επανω τα τροφοδοτικα)
συνεπως αγοραζεις μεγαλυτερο

----------


## BESTCHRISS

φυσικα ολα αυτα αν τα κανεις 
χωρις να συνδεθει στο pc αλλα στον αερα και θα μετρησεις ολες τις τασεις στα βυσματα με voltometro

----------


## BESTCHRISS

P1010002.jpg
δεσ το σχεδιο

----------


## BESTCHRISS

και οι βαττικες
P1010001.jpgP1010002.jpg

----------


## baggelahs

καλησπερα ειχα το ιδιο προβλημα αλλα εμενα ηταν η ψυχτρα του επεξεργαστη,μηπωσ δεν κανει καλη επαφη κ ζεσταινεται κ σε κοβει?

----------


## BESTCHRISS

βαλε το everest 
για να ελενξεις τις θερμοκρασιες πρωτα στο pc
και μετα πας στο τροφοδοτικο

----------


## BESTCHRISS

μα φιλε το τροφοδοτικο του δεν δουλευει καθολου 
μπαινει σε προστασια η εχει προβλημα

----------


## navar

και αμα διαβάζατε και λίγο πιο πάνω πρίν πείτε οτιδήποτε θα βλέπατε πως το παλικάρι το έχει αλλάξει και δουλεύει μιά χαρά το pc !
απλά θέλει να πειραματιστεί με το καμένο !





> Δεν ξέρω αν στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ισχύει κάτι  τέτοιο αφού και όταν το είχα συνδεδεμένο με το pc έτσι έκανε. Το pc δεν  έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα, του έβαλα άλλο τροφοδοτικό και δουλεύει

----------


## BESTCHRISS

και αυτεσ ειναι οι τασεισ που πρεπει να εχει το τροφοδοτικο
http://www.powerstream.com/itx-atx-pinout.htm

----------


## SSJ5

> αν δεν εχει προβλημα το τροφοδοτικο (ημιαγωγος,τρανζιστορ,chip κλ.π)



Πώς μπορώ να καταλάβω αν έχει πρόβλημα;

----------


## SSJ5

Τελικά αποφάσισα ότι μιας και έχω τροφοδοτικό για το pc, αν γίνεται να το μετατρέψω σε τροφοδοτικό πάγκου για τις κατασκευές μου.

Γίνεται κάτι τετοιο;

----------


## navar

> Τελικά αποφάσισα ότι μιας και έχω τροφοδοτικό για το pc, αν γίνεται να το μετατρέψω σε τροφοδοτικό πάγκου για τις κατασκευές μου.
> 
> Γίνεται κάτι τετοιο;



 και βέβαια γίνεται !
υπάρχει μια παρουσίαση στης κατασκευές του Stergios_[.gr]
και μάλιστα το αποτέλεσμα είναι πολύ ωραίο !
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=48274

----------


## SSJ5

Γίνεται να το μετατρέψω έτσι ώστε να μπορώ να μεταβάλλω την τάση κ την ένταση του ρεύματος;

----------


## herctrap

με το lm317 θα εχεις μεταβλητη ταση

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=35677

*εσυ στο Vin βαζεις τα 12

αλλα δεν θα μπορεις να παρεις 12V και οχι παραπανω απο 1amp

οποτε ισως ενα ποντεσιομετρο στα  12V να οδηγουσε την βαση ενος NPN τρανσιστορ

παλι δεν θα εφτανες τα 12V αλλα λιγο πιο κατω ( πολυ λιγοτερο απο το LM317) και θα μπορουσες να τραβηξεις και το ρευμα που αντεχει το τρανσιστορ


------

το ρευμα τωρα ειναι αλληλενδετο με την ταση 
δεν μπορεις να το ρυθμισεις αλλα μονο να το περιορισεις

γιατι Ι=V/R


αυτα

----------


## sakis

> και οι βαττικες
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16879Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16880



 οι αντιστασεις εκει δεν βρισκονται για τον σκοπο που πιστευεις .... αν θες για να σιγουρευτεις μπορεις να δεις οσα σχηματικα θελεις  τα οποια υπαρχουν ελευεθερα στο δικτυο και θα καταλαβεις οτι εχεις λαθος .... τα τροφοδοτικα αυτου του τυπου δεν χρειαζονται κανενα απολυτως φορτιο στην εξοδο τους για να ξεκινησουν  ...η ταση εξοδου παρακολουθειται ηλεκτρονικα διαρκως και μαλιστα ρυθμιζεται διαρκως ...οποταν το φορτιο δεν χρειαζεται πουθενα ...

Οι αντιστασεις βρισκονται εκει γιατι σε μια περιπτωση κακης επαφης μιας πριζας  η μιας συνηθισμενης βυθισης τασεως προσπαθουν πολυ γρηγορα να εκφορτισουν τον πυκνωτη του κυκλωματος πχ των 5 βολτ  διοτι αν ξαναρθει το ρευμα και βρει τον πυκνωτη φορτισμενο οι δυοπ τασεις ερχονται αντιθετα και τοτε καιγεται το κορδελιο ...

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> οι αντιστασεις εκει δεν βρισκονται για τον σκοπο που πιστευεις .... αν θες για να σιγουρευτεις μπορεις να δεις οσα σχηματικα θελεις  τα οποια υπαρχουν ελευεθερα στο δικτυο και θα καταλαβεις οτι εχεις λαθος .... τα τροφοδοτικα αυτου του τυπου δεν χρειαζονται κανενα απολυτως φορτιο στην εξοδο τους για να ξεκινησουν  ...η ταση εξοδου παρακολουθειται ηλεκτρονικα διαρκως και μαλιστα ρυθμιζεται διαρκως ...οποταν το φορτιο δεν χρειαζεται πουθενα ...
> 
> *Οι αντιστασεις βρισκονται εκει γιατι σε μια περιπτωση κακης επαφης μιας πριζας  η μιας συνηθισμενης βυθισης τασεως προσπαθουν πολυ γρηγορα να εκφορτισουν τον πυκνωτη του κυκλωματος πχ των 5 βολτ  διοτι αν ξαναρθει το ρευμα και βρει τον πυκνωτη φορτισμενο οι δυοπ τασεις ερχονται αντιθετα και τοτε καιγεται το κορδελιο ..*.




Σάκη, κάντο πιο λιανά, δεν το κατάλαβα. Δηλ. εκεί που έχει +5 θα έρθουν -5 ?

----------


## sakis

αποστολη δες απο οποιοδηποτε βιβλιο θεωριας πως συμπεριφερεται ενας πυκνωτης την ωρα που ειναι αδειος και του δινεις ταση ...και την ωρα που ειναι γεματος και του δινεις ταση ..... στους ενισχυτες οι γεφυρες τροφοδοσιας καιγονται μονο και μονο απο αυτο ( μαλιστα στα συχρονα  soft start pic  based  δεν επιτρεπει την εκιννηση του ενισχυτη αν δεν αδειαοσουν πρωτα οι πυκνωτες )  λεγεται power failure η loss of ac  παντα υπαρχει καθυστερηση μονο και μονο για αυτο

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> αποστολη δες απο οποιοδηποτε βιβλιο θεωριας πως συμπεριφερεται ενας πυκνωτης την ωρα που ειναι αδειος και του δινεις ταση ...και την ωρα που ειναι γεματος και του δινεις ταση ..... στους ενισχυτες οι γεφυρες τροφοδοσιας καιγονται μονο και μονο απο αυτο ( μαλιστα στα συχρονα  soft start pic  based  δεν επιτρεπει την εκιννηση του ενισχυτη αν δεν αδειαοσουν πρωτα οι πυκνωτες )  λεγεται power failure η loss of ac  παντα υπαρχει καθυστερηση μονο και μονο για αυτο




Δηλαδή λες ότι ένα γραμμικό τροφοδοτικό χωρίς καθόλου φορτίο στην έξοδο θα τινάξει τη γέφυρα αν σβήσει και ξανανάψει???

----------


## sakis

ακριβως αυτο  αλλα μονο αν η γεφυρα ειναι πολυ  μικρη ...η αν οι πυκνωτες ειναι πολυ μεγαλοι ... αλλα μην ξεχνας οτι στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση  δεν μιλαμε για μια γαιδουρα γεφυρα αλλα για ενα διοδακι που εχει μεσα ενα μοσφετ το οποιο ειναι μακραν πιο ευκολο να βραχυκυκλωσει  απο οτι μια κλασσικη γεφυρα . Επισης μην ξεχνας οτι σε ενα γραμμικο τροφοδοτικο η συχνοτητα του ρευματος ειναι πολυ χαμηλη  δλδ 50ΗΖ ....στα  παλμοτροφοδοτικα μπορει να ειναι απο 40-200 ΚΗΖ που σημαινει οτι καθε διοδος κανει την ιδια δουλεια και καθε πυκντωτης αλλα μονο 200ΚΗΖ πιο γρηγορα .... οποτε οι κινδυνοι πολλαπλασιαζονται

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Δηλαδή επειδή ο πολύ μεγάλος φορτισμένος ηλεκτρολυτικός θα έχει πολύ περισσότερα ηλεκτρόνια από όσα μπορεί να διαχειριστεί το διοδάκι θα γίνει επιστροφή και θα καεί το μόσφετ που είναι μέσα στο διοδάκι, ενώ αν ο πυκνωτής είναι εκφορτισμένος δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, αυτό λες ?

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω πως τα βλέπεις όλα αντιστραμένα, μέσω καθρέπτη??
Ας δεχτούμε ένα τρ/κό σε λειτουργία, οποιαδήποτε χρονική στιγμή ο πυκνωτής είναι φορτισμένος και την αμέσως επόμενη στιγμή, η όποια τάση που εφαρμόζεται στον πυκνωτή (αφού είναι φορτισμένος) θα'πρεπε να καίει την γέφυρα κατά τα λεγόμενα σου.   

*Για να καταστραφεί οποιαδήποτε γέφυρα στην εκκίνηση με φορτισμένο πυκνωτή οποιασδήποτε τιμής χωρίς φορτίο, μόνο αν αντίστροφη τάσης διάσπασης της διόδου είναι μικρότερη από 2,9*V.

Η άλλη περίπτωση, πάλι στην εκκίνηση, μόνο αν η γέφυρα είναι μικρής έντασης, η εσωτερική αντ/ση της πηγής συν την εξ/κή αντ/ση μικρές και ο πυκνωτής μεγάλος και άδειος 
και όχι φορτισμένος όπως μας λες.*

 αυτά όμως είναι σχεδιαστικά λάθη.

Όσο για τις αντιστάσεις στα παλμοτροφοδοτικά μπαίνουν γιατί είναι πιο εύκολο/οικονομικό να κατασκευαστεί ένα τροφ/κό 2-20 Α αντι για 0-20 Α.

----------


## sakis

αποστολη η πρακτικη αυτη ισχυει ακομα και σε ενισχυτες ( με γραμμικο τροφοδοτικο ) απο το 1977 δες φωτο του ΑΚΑΙ ΑΜ -2400 μπορω να σου ανεβασω δεκαδες ακομα www.eastelectronics.gr/images/akai/lg26%20001.jpg


επισης για να μπορεσουμε επιτελους να  βρουμε και τους τροπους να συζηταμε μεταξυ μας διοτι θεωρω οτι εχεις γνωσεις αλλα καπου καποια πραγματα  τα εχεις μπερδεψει παρα πολυ ... δεν εχω καμμια προθεση να τσακωνομαι μαζι σου αλλα και με κανεναν αλλο ... συγνωμη που θα το πω ετσι αλλα αυτο που ανφερεις εδω εναι παραλογο απο καθε τεχνικη σκοπια :*Όσο για τις αντιστάσεις στα παλμοτροφοδοτικά μπαίνουν γιατί είναι πιο εύκολο/οικονομικό να κατασκευαστεί ένα τροφ/κό 2-20 Α αντι για 0-20 Α*.  δεν εχω προθεση να σου βαλω χερι απλα  εξηγησε μου το σκεπτικο σου διοτι  ειναι ακατανοητο  και θα ηθελα να το συζητησω  με ηρεμια ...

καθε τροφοδοτικο που κατασκευαζεται μπορει να παρεχει ρευμα παντα ευθεως αναλογα του φορτιου του....  αν σε ενα τροφοδοτικο 12 βολτ 10 Αμπερ αναψεις ενα λεντακι η καταναλωση θα ειναι 0,04ma ...    δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι λες  μπορεις σε παρακαλω να μου εξηγησεις ? 

Σε ενα σταθεροποιημενο τροφοδοτικο γραμμικο η διακοπτικο  εκεινο που πρωτα παρακολουθουμε ειναι  η ταση στην εξοδο ...αν το φορτιο ειναι μηδεν 10 μα η 5 αμπερ ειναι αδιαφορο στο τροφοδοτικο  μεχρι να επισελθουν οι διαταξεις που εχει το κυκλωμα που παρακολουθουν το ρυμα και να κοψουν εαν αυτο ειναι παραπανω απο οτι πρεπει .

Τελος σε ενα σταθεροποιημενο τροφοδοτικο γραμμικο η διακοπτικο  δε παιζει κανενα ρολο αν το φορτιο ειναι πολυ χαμηλο και η ταση παραμενει σταθεροποιημενη ακομα και να το φορτιο ειναι της ταξης του νανοαμπερ  ( η ακομα και κενο φορτιου  )

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Πρώτον δεν έχω καμιά διάθεση, ούτε χρόνο για τσακωμούς, δεύτερον αν δεν συνεννοηθούμε στα απλά πως θα συνεννοηθούμε στα πιο σύνθετα?





> αποστολη δες απο οποιοδηποτε βιβλιο θεωριας πως συμπεριφερεται ενας πυκνωτης την ωρα που ειναι αδειος και του δινεις ταση ...και την ωρα που ειναι γεματος και του δινεις ταση ..... στους ενισχυτες οι γεφυρες τροφοδοσιας καιγονται μονο και μονο απο αυτο ( μαλιστα στα συχρονα  soft start pic  based  δεν επιτρεπει την εκιννηση του ενισχυτη αν δεν αδειαοσουν πρωτα οι πυκνωτες )  λεγεται power failure η loss of ac  παντα υπαρχει καθυστερηση μονο και μονο για αυτο



σε ξαναρωτάω γιατί σε κάθε ημιπερίοδο που έρχεται τάση(σε κανονική λειτουργία) και βρίσκει τον πυκνωτή φορτισμένο δεν καίγεται?  απαντάς με ερώτηση, ούτε που είναι λάθος σε αυτά που έγραψα.

Απάντησε μέχρι εδώ και μετά λέμε και για  το λεντάκι "0,04ma" εντάξει λάθος.

----------


## sakis

οκ λοιπον ηρεμα και ομορφα μεχρι να δουμε τι κανουμε λαθος ( σωστο το 0,04ma αλλα τουλαχιστον καταλαβαινουμε το θελουμε να πουμε ) 

το λοιπον με οσο πιο απλα λογια ο πυκνωτης οταν ειναι αδειανος ειναι σχεδον ισος με βραχυκυκλωμα για την γεφυρα ... αλλα και η γεφυρα και ο πυκνωτης ειναι σχεδιασμενοι για να το αντεξουν την στιγμη που θα γινει και για οσο διαρκεσει μεχρι να φορτιστει ο πυκνωτης .... 

οταν ξεκιναμε ενα γραμμικο τροφοδοτικο το οποιο εχει εναν σχετιικα μεγαλο πυκνωτη στην ακρη του φορτισμενο εχουμε τρεις πιθανοτητες να συμβουν τα παρακατω 

1 την στιγμη της εκιννησης η περιοδος ειναι στο μηδεν ουτε γατα ουτε ζημια 
2 την στιγμη της εκιννησης η περιοδος ειναι στην θετικη πλευρα οποτε και παλι ουτε γατα ουτε ζημια 
3 την στιγμη της εκινησης η περιοδος ειναι στην αρνητικη πλευρα και για παραδειγμα βλεπει 12 βολτ απο την πλευρα της γεφυρας και αλλα δωδεκα απο την πλευρα του πυκνωτη αλλα με αναστροφη πολικοτητα ...αυτη η διαφορα δυναμικου μπορει να ξηλωσει την γεφυρα ενος τροφοδοτικου ....Το φαινομενο χειροτερευει οταν οι πυκνωτες ειναι μεγαλες χωρητικοτητες , η γεφυρα μικρη,η τασεις μεγαλες και ολα αυτα χωρις να υπολογισουμε καν τα επιρευματα και τα διαφορα αλλα που μπορει να βγαλει η εξοδος ενος μετασχηματιστη .

στα διακοπτικα τροφοδοτικα και στο πρωτευων ισχυουν τα παραπανω οπως τα εχω περιγραψει για αυτο και στην εισοδο τους εκτος απο φιλτρα υπαρχουν και αντιστασεις που κανουν παρομοιες δουθλειες αλλα εκει ενω η ταση ειναι μεγαλη οι χωρητικοτητες ειναι μικρες λογω του υψηλου βαθμου αποδοασης του τροφδοτικου ...σε συσνδυασμο με μια σχετικα μεγαλη γεφυρα δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα ...

στο δευτερευων τα πραγματα ειναι αρκετα χειροτερα διοτι η συχνοτητα ειναι πολυ μεγαλη και οι ηλεκτρολυτικοι πυκνωτες ειναι αρκετα αργοι που σημαινει οτι το προβλημα μπορει να επαναληφθει τοσες φορες οσες η συχνοτητα του δικτυου η συχνοτητα του τροφοδοτικου αν αυτο ειναι διακοπτικο , μεχρι τα αντιθετα δυναμικα να ισσοροπησουν αφου καταναλωθουν ως ενεργεια σε καποιον ημιαγωγο ως θερμοκρασια . (_small edit :  φυσικα ολα τα παραπανω θα μπορουσαν λυθουν με μια απλη αντισταση σε σειρα μεταξυ πυκνωτη και γεφυρας αλλα στην πραξη αυτο ειναι ανεφικτο διοτι χανεται η ικανοτητα λεγχου τασης και ρευματος στην εξοδο του τροφοδοτικου_ ) 

ειδικοτερα για τα τροφοδοτικα υπολογιστων ενας ακομα λογος που χρειαζεται να εκφορτιστουν οι πυκνωτες πολυ γρηγορα ειναι οτι αρκετα απο τα κυκλωματα δεν ειναι σχεδιασμενα να δουλευουν με 6 βολτ αντι για δωδεκα μεχρι και σε σημειο που μπορει να παρουσιαστει και βλαβη ειδικοτερα σε σημεια τα οποια εχουν καθρεπτες ρευματος ...

ενα πολυ απλο παραδειγμα ειναι οι γνωστοι και αγαπημενοι μας ενισχυτες ηχου που στον διαφορικο τους στην εισοδο αν δεν εχουν πηγη ρευματος που να φροντιζει οτι το ρευμα που διαρεει τον διαφορικο ανεξαρτητως μεταβολης της τασης παρουσιαζουν το γνωστο ντουπ στο ξεκινημα αλλα και στο κλεισιμο το οποιο στην ουσια ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο πραγμα που συζηταμε παραπανω αλλα με " ακουστικο " παραδειγμα ...

Για να κλεισω τον ισχυρισμο μου θα σου εξηγησω οτι σε εναν ενισχυτη στο κλεισιμο ( αρα ο ενισχυτης δεν παιζει πλεον ) αν η ταση κατεβει απο ψηλα προς χαμηλα σιγα σιγα οταν η ταση πεσει κατω απο το 50% διαφορες βαθμιδες του ενισχυτη παυουν πλεον να λειτουργουν ο ενισχυτης ξεζυγιζει και αμεσως ερχεται ο καταστροφικο οφφσετ στην εξοδο το οποιο ξεσκιζει τα ηχεια μας ( παντα με την προυποθεση οτι ο ενισχυτης δεν εχει ρελε)
ακομα και εκει το να ξεφορτωσεις γρηγορα τους πυκνωτες σου βοηθαει σε αυτο το προβλημα επισης ...

αυτα ...

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> οκ λοιπον ηρεμα και ομορφα μεχρι να δουμε τι κανουμε λαθος ( σωστο το 0,04ma αλλα τουλαχιστον καταλαβαινουμε το θελουμε να πουμε ) ................................ 
> 
> χουμε τρεις πιθανοτητες να συμβουν τα παρακατω 
>  1 ...
> 2 ....
> 3 την στιγμη της εκινησης η περιοδος ειναι στην αρνητικη πλευρα και για παραδειγμα βλεπει 12 βολτ απο την πλευρα της γεφυρας και αλλα δωδεκα απο την πλευρα του πυκνωτη αλλα με αναστροφη πολικοτητα ..(*Ξεχνάς ότι η δίοδος είναι αντίστροφα πολωμένη, και απομονώνει τον πυκνωτή*)..αυτη η διαφορα δυναμικου μπορει να ξηλωσει την γεφυρα ενος τροφοδοτικου .*.Edit :Αυτά είναι κατασκευαστικά λάθη, κοίτα #26*.  ..Το φαινομενο χειροτερευει οταν οι πυκνωτες ειναι μεγαλες χωρητικοτητες , η γεφυρα μικρη,η τασεις μεγαλες και ολα αυτα χωρις να υπολογισουμε καν τα επιρευματα και τα διαφορα αλλα που μπορει να βγαλει η εξοδος ενος μετασχηματιστη .*αυτή τη χρονική στιγμή ο πυκνωτής ούτε φορτίζεται, ούτε εκφορτίζεται οπότε δεν έχει σημασία η τιμή χωρητικότητας.*
> 
> στα διακοπτικα τροφοδοτικα και στο πρωτευων ισχυουν τα παραπανω οπως τα εχω περιγραψει για αυτο και στην εισοδο τους εκτος απο φιλτρα υπαρχουν και αντιστασεις που κανουν παρομοιες δουθλειες αλλα εκει ενω η ταση ειναι μεγαλη οι χωρητικοτητες ειναι μικρες λογω του υψηλου βαθμου αποδοασης του τροφδοτικου ...σε συσνδυασμο με μια σχετικα μεγαλη γεφυρα δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα ...
> 
> ...



*Ότι σχεδιάζεις έχεις*

----------


## sakis

προσπαθησα αλλα δεν εχει νοημα ...Ειρηνη Αποστολη  ευχομαι να βρεθουμε σε ενα ποστ και να ταιριαζουν οι αποψεις μας

----------


## Nemmesis

> οι αντιστασεις εκει δεν βρισκονται για τον σκοπο που πιστευεις .... αν θες για να σιγουρευτεις μπορεις να δεις οσα σχηματικα θελεις  τα οποια υπαρχουν ελευεθερα στο δικτυο και θα καταλαβεις οτι εχεις λαθος .... τα τροφοδοτικα αυτου του τυπου δεν χρειαζονται κανενα απολυτως φορτιο στην εξοδο τους για να ξεκινησουν  ...η ταση εξοδου παρακολουθειται ηλεκτρονικα διαρκως και μαλιστα ρυθμιζεται διαρκως ...οποταν το φορτιο δεν χρειαζεται πουθενα ...
> 
> Οι αντιστασεις βρισκονται εκει γιατι σε μια περιπτωση κακης επαφης μιας πριζας  η μιας συνηθισμενης βυθισης τασεως προσπαθουν πολυ γρηγορα να εκφορτισουν τον πυκνωτη του κυκλωματος πχ των 5 βολτ  διοτι αν ξαναρθει το ρευμα και βρει τον πυκνωτη φορτισμενο οι δυοπ τασεις ερχονται αντιθετα και τοτε καιγεται το κορδελιο ...



εδω αγαπητε Sakis σε βρισκω λαθος... αυτα τα τροφοδοτικα ΕΧΟΥΝ βατικες τασεις  ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΑ στην εξοδο για να μπορεσουν να κρατησουν τις τασεις σωστα εστω και χωρις κανενα φορτιο... και ο λογος ειναι γιατι με ΜΙΑ μονο αναδραση εχουν να ελενξουν 3 τασεις... 12 5 και 3.3 βολτ... για αυτο και μονο δουλευουν και σωστα μονο οταν εχουν φορτια σε ολα τα καναλια... τωρα τι σχεση εχουν οι πυκνωτες εξουδου το τροφοδοτικου ενα pc και το βαλε βγαλε απο την πριζα δεν βλεπω... υπαρχει ολοκληρο κυκλωμα υπαρχει μεχρι να παραχθει ταση για τους πυκνωτες εξοδου...

----------


## sakis

αστο βρε Παναγιωτη δεν εχει νοημα ... μην χαλαμε τις καρδιες μας    αλλα κανε ενα πειραμα  για να δεις αν ειναι ετσι τα πραγματα ...βγαλε μια αντισταση να δουμε αν θα σηκωσει ταση ...

----------


## Nemmesis

> αστο βρε Παναγιωτη δεν εχει νοημα ... μην χαλαμε τις καρδιες μας    αλλα κανε ενα πειραμα  για να δεις αν ειναι ετσι τα πραγματα ...βγαλε μια αντισταση να δουμε αν θα σηκωσει ταση ...



 βρε ποιος χαλαει τις καρδιες του ευτυχως δεν ειμαι σαν καποιους αλλους... ... αλλα πεσμου σε περικαλω τι σχεση εχει η πυκνωτης εξοδου πχ στα 3.3v με την γεφυρα ανορθοσεις στα 220 σε ενα τροφοδοτικο pc... επισης πεσμου σε μια απλη γεφυρα με πυκνωτη γιατι αν ειναι φορτισμενος ο πυκνωτης με 30V και συνδεσουμε εμεις την στιγμη που η γεφυρα εχει αρνητικη ταση -30 πρεπει να καει η διοδος??? αυτη την ταση εχει ΚΑΘΕ φορα που ο πυκνωτης ειναι φορτισμενος και η γεφυρα εχει -30... γιατι τοτε δεν καιγεται και καιγεται μονο στην εκκινηση την στιγμη που αφου ειναι φορτισμενος ο πυκνωτης ουτε ρευμα δεν θα τραβιξει...???
εγω λεω οτι ξερω... μακαρι να κανω λαθος και να μαθω κατι καινουργιο... σε καποια σχεδια η σταθεροποιηση στα 3.3V γινεται με magamp regulator οπου θελει φορτιο οπσδιποτε για να δουλεψει... επισης εχουμε ενα τροφοδοτικο pc... και γραφει οτι στα 3.3V δινει 40Α... υπαρχει περιπτωση να τα παρουμε αυτα χωρις αναλογα φορτια και στις υπολιπες τασεις???

----------


## sakis

> βρε ποιος χαλαει τις καρδιες του ευτυχως δεν ειμαι σαν καποιους αλλους... ... αλλα πεσμου σε περικαλω *τι σχεση εχει η πυκνωτης εξοδου πχ στα 3.3v  με την γεφυρα ανορθοσεις στα 220 σε ενα τροφοδοτικο pc... επισης πεσμου σε μια απλη γεφυρα με πυκνωτη γιατι αν ειναι φορτισμενος ο πυκνωτης με 30V και συνδεσουμε εμεις την στιγμη που η γεφυρα εχει αρνητικη ταση -30 πρεπει να καει η διοδος???* αυτη την ταση εχει ΚΑΘΕ φορα που ο πυκνωτης ειναι φορτισμενος και η γεφυρα εχει -30... *γιατι τοτε δεν καιγεται και καιγεται μονο στην εκκινηση την στιγμη που αφου ειναι φορτισμενος ο πυκνωτης ουτε ρευμα δεν θα τραβιξει...???*
> εγω λεω οτι ξερω... μακαρι να κανω λαθος και να μαθω κατι καινουργιο... σε καποια σχεδια η σταθεροποιηση στα 3.3V γινεται με magamp regulator οπου θελει φορτιο οπσδιποτε για να δουλεψει... επισης εχουμε ενα τροφοδοτικο pc... και γραφει οτι στα 3.3V δινει 40Α... υπαρχει περιπτωση να τα παρουμε αυτα χωρις αναλογα φορτια και στις υπολιπες τασεις???



*1)τι σχεση εχει η πυκνωτης εξοδου πχ στα 3.3v  με την γεφυρα ανορθοσεις στα 220 σε ενα τροφοδοτικο pc...* 
 Α) καμμια απολυτως φυσικα ομως οποιαδηποτε αναστροφη ταση με μεγαλη διαρκεια  ( χωρητικοτητες 2-3,000 mfd )  μπορει να καταστρεψει  οποιοδηποτε  εξαρτημα βρισκεται πισωτου τυπου μοσφετ ,τρανσιστορ,regulator, οπτοκαπλερ  κλπ το οποιο εχει διοδο μεσα του στην περιοχη του δευτερευοντος οχι στην πλευρα του 220 
Β) Το σχολιο το οποιο αναφερει και ο αποστολης οτι στις μητρικες υπαρχουν εξειδικευμενα regulator  πανω στην μητρικη για την καθε ταση ειναι απολυτως σωστο καθως και καποια inverter  για μεγαλυτερες τασεις  σε καποιους υπολογιστες    ειναι απολυτα σωστο  πλην ομως ολα τα γνωστα  regulator  που υπαρχουν στον κοσμο ακομα και τα αναλογικα η γραμμικα θελουν οπωσδηποτε καποια συγκερκιμενη ταση για να δουλεψουν αν η ταση αυτη πεσει κατω απο καποια συγκεκριμενη  to regulator  παυει να λειτουργει και επειδη η γειωση ειναι κοινη υπαρχει μεγαλη πιθανοτητα να αλλαξουν οι ισρροπιες πανω στην μητρικη  οποτε θελεις τους ηλεκτρολυτικους να ξεφορτωσουν πανω στο κυκλωμα για να μην υπολειτουργουν οι καθρεπτες ρευματος οπου υπαρχουν και τα regulator/inverter οπου υπαρχουν  

*2_επισης πεσμου σε μια απλη γεφυρα με πυκνωτη γιατι αν ειναι φορτισμενος ο πυκνωτης με 30V και συνδεσουμε εμεις την στιγμη που η γεφυρα εχει αρνητικη ταση -30 πρεπει να καει η διοδος???* 
ξερω γω ? αυτο να το ρωτησεις στους κατασκευαστες διοδων που δεν επιτρεπουν απραπανω απο "τοσο" αναστροφη ταση στις διοδους και επι " τοσο χρονο " μπορεις να κανεις το πειραμα και μονος σου .... Φορτισε ενα πυκνωτη 2200-3300  mfd  με 10-12 βολτ και βραχυκυκλωσε τον με μια διοδο 1N4148 και θα δεις οτι θα την "ραψει" με την μια ...πιθανον μια 1Ν4004 να αντεξει  

*3 )γιατι τοτε δεν καιγεται και καιγεται μονο στην εκκινηση την στιγμη που αφου ειναι φορτισμενος ο πυκνωτης ουτε ρευμα δεν θα τραβιξει...???*

γιατι η ταση στην εκκινηση  δεν ειναι ποτε αναστροφη  το ρευμα εκιννησης ειναι σχεδιασμενο να αντεχεται απο τα εξαρτηματα ( εντος οριων ) αλλα οχι το αναστροφο  Επισης ξεχνας και κατι αλλο  οτι σε ενα απλο τροφοδοτικο για υπολογιστη δεν ειναι καθολου ποαραξενο να υπαρχουν συνολικα χωρητικοτητες τουλαχιστον 10,000. mfd   φαντασου να την φανε αναστροφα ολα μαζι 

*4) επισης εχουμε ενα τροφοδοτικο pc... και γραφει οτι στα 3.3V δινει 40Α... υπαρχει περιπτωση να τα παρουμε αυτα χωρις αναλογα φορτια και στις υπολιπες τασεις???* 
οχι αλλα δεν ειναι αυτος ο λογος  δεν ειναι το φορτιο που θα σου δωσει τα αναλογα αμπερ ειναι ο τροπος που κανει σταθεροποιηση το τροφοδοτικο του υπολογιστη ... Παιρνει κριτηριο απο μια η δυο τασεις  για να κανει σταθεροποιηση στο συνολο  αυτο σημαινει  οτι οταν τραβας απο μια μονο ταση ειναι πιθανον κατι να μην παει καλα ....

τελος για να σου δωσω να καταλαβεις κατι ακομα πιο σημαντικο για το ιδιο θεμα  παρολο οτι υπαρχουν δεκαδες συχρονοι τροποι για να παρεις αναδραση απο ενα τροφοδοτικο switching  απο την εξοδο προς την εισοδο οι κατασευαστες συνεχιζουν και χρησιμοποιουν ακομα μικρους μετασχηματιστες και δευετερευοντα τυλιγματα πανω στον κυριο μετασχηματιστη  για να παρουν την αναδραση ....Αραγε γιατι ? 

οι λογοι ειναι δυο  ο ενας ειναι το κοστος και το αλλο ειναι οτι τα ανστροφα ρευματα εινα αδιαφορα στους μετασχηματιστες  και δεν υπαρχει καμμια πιθανοτητα να τους δημιοργησουν καποιο προβλημα ...αντιθετα σε ενα οπτοκαπλερ αν παει η ταση αναποδα στο λεντ για καποιο λογο  οπτοκαπλερ τελος . 

 δεν ειναι ολα τοσο απλα  εχει και αλλες πιο μικρες λεπτομερειες προσπαθω να στα πω οσο πιο απλα γινεται

----------


## BESTCHRISS

(τα τροφοδοτικα ΕΧΟΥΝ βατικες τασεις ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΑ στην εξοδο για να μπορεσουν να κρατησουν τις τασεις σωστα εστω και χωρις κανενα φορτιο... και ο λογος ειναι γιατι με ΜΙΑ μονο αναδραση εχουν να ελενξουν 3 τασεις... 12 5 και 3.3 βολτ... για αυτο και μονο δουλευουν και σωστα μονο οταν εχουν φορτια σε ολα τα καναλια... )

σωστος εμενα εξαιτιας αυτων των αντιστασεων μου εκανε επανεκινηση ο υπολογιστης και αναγκαστικα να τις βγαλω "τυχαιο δεν νομιζω"
γι αυτο τις εβγαλα απο ολα τα τροφοδοτικα και απο 7 υπολογιστες και ησυχασα
και αν η ταση στην εξοδο ανεβει απο π.χ 12 στα 12,5 δεν υπαρχει προβλημα (βαλε ενα σταθεροποιητη τασεως η ups)
εγω ειχα και τροφοδοτικο που δεν ειχε καθολου βαττικες στην εξοδο 
εξαλου πολλα τροφοδοτικα εχουν τριμμερ εσωτερικα και μπορεις να ρυθμισεις ακριβως τις τασεις
και αν εχεις παραπανω ταση στην εξοδο 0,6V βαζεις απλη διοδοη στην σειρα η 0,3V τοτε σοτκυ στην σειρα και τελειωσες
και ολα δουλευουν μια χαρα

----------


## sakis

Αλλος μας βρηκε απο εδω ....τι να το κανεις το ups  βρε να μη σε πω και σενα !!! το τροφοδοτικο του υπλογιστη κανει σταθεροποιηση  στο δευτερευων και  η ταση εισοδου του ειναι παγερα αδιαφορη ....ακομα και στα 100 βολτ να πεσει θα δουλευει μια χαρα .... τι πραγματα ειναι αυτα που λες  ????

----------


## Nemmesis

> (τα τροφοδοτικα ΕΧΟΥΝ βατικες τασεις ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΑ στην εξοδο για να μπορεσουν να κρατησουν τις τασεις σωστα εστω και χωρις κανενα φορτιο... και ο λογος ειναι γιατι με ΜΙΑ μονο αναδραση εχουν να ελενξουν 3 τασεις... 12 5 και 3.3 βολτ... για αυτο και μονο δουλευουν και σωστα μονο οταν εχουν φορτια σε ολα τα καναλια... )
> 
> σωστος εμενα εξαιτιας αυτων των αντιστασεων μου εκανε επανεκινηση ο υπολογιστης και αναγκαστικα να τις βγαλω "τυχαιο δεν νομιζω"
> γι αυτο τις εβγαλα απο ολα τα τροφοδοτικα και απο 7 υπολογιστες και ησυχασα
> και αν η ταση στην εξοδο ανεβει απο π.χ 12 στα 12,5 δεν υπαρχει προβλημα (βαλε ενα σταθεροποιητη τασεως η ups)
> εγω ειχα και τροφοδοτικο που δεν ειχε καθολου βαττικες στην εξοδο 
> εξαλου πολλα τροφοδοτικα εχουν τριμμερ εσωτερικα και μπορεις να ρυθμισεις ακριβως τις τασεις
> και αν εχεις παραπανω ταση στην εξοδο 0,6V βαζεις απλη διοδοη στην σειρα η 0,3V τοτε σοτκυ στην σειρα και τελειωσες
> και ολα δουλευουν μια χαρα




δεν εχω δει ουτε ΕΝΑ τροφοδοτικο pc να εχει μεσα τριμμερ.... επειδη σου δουλευει δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι και η σωστη μεθοδος για να λυσεις την βλαβη που ειχε το τροφοδοτικο...
αυτο με την διοδο ειναι γελιο και βρισκεται 20χρονια πισω... 
μια βλαβη δεν την διορθονουμε με πατεντες... πρεπει να βρεθει ακριβως τι φταει... 
τωρα το ups που λες δεν βλεπω την σχεση που μπορει να εχει...

----------


## Nemmesis

sakis επειδη ειναι πολλα αυτα που θελω να καταλαβω πως τα εννοεις γραφω με την σειρα οπως τα εγραψες εσυ

1) 
   Α)συμφωνω σε αυτο που λες αλλα διαφωνω στο θεμα οτι θα περασει για καποιο λογο ρευμα αναστροφα στους πυκνωτες αν αυτοι ειναι φορτισμενη και βαλουμε στην πριζα οταν ειναι στα αρνητικα η ταση(θα βαλω ενα 
       σχεδιακι απο ενα τροφοδοτικο να που πεις ακριβως πχ η ταδε διοδος θα καει οταν ο πυκνωτης ταδε ειναι φορτισμενος...
   Β) συμφωνω σε αυτο που λες αλλα σου προτεινω να παρεις ενα τροφοδοτικο pc να του βγαλεις τις αντιστασεις φορτιου και δες τι τασεις θα εχει... και ποσο επιρεαζοντε με το ελαχιστο ρευμα

2) και? τι θα καταλαβω αν καει η διοδος? για να καει θα πρεπει να την εχω πολωσει ορθα αλλα απο μλκια μου χαλαει...  στο θεμα ομως δεν λες οτι συμβαινει αυτο... εχουμε μια πυγη AC.. μια γερυρα και εναν πυκνωτη μεγαλο..
   και λες οτι αν εχω φορτισει τον πυκνωτη και δωσω ταση απο το AC οταν αυτο ειναι αρνητικο τοτε η γεφυρα θα καει... πως ειναι δυνατον? αφου θα εχω 2 διοδους αναστροφα πολομενες... ο μονος λογος να αγουν ειναι 
   να ξεπεραστη τη αναστροφη ταση λειτουργια του αλλα αν ηταν ετσι και ξεφορτιστος να ηταν ο πυκνωτης παλι θα μου την εκαιγε την γεφυρα μωλις φορτιζε... (παλι ενα σχεδιακι θα με βοηθεισει να καταλαβω τι εννοεις)

3) πιστευω μου φτανει η απαντηση απο το 2

4) δεν καταλαβα τη εννοεις...εννοεις οτι εχουν την αναδραση πανω σε τυληγματα τα οποια δεν εχουν φορτιο???? παντος εγω οσα τροφοδοτικα εχω δεν την αναδραση την περνουν πανω απο τα τυλιγματα του φορτιου και οχι
   απο αλλα δευτερευοντα... στην οδηγηση βλεπω βαζουν ενα αλλο μετασχηματιστη για απομονοση απο τα 220 με το ολοκληρομενο ταλαντωσης πχ sg6105... κατι πιο κλασικο απο το pc817 μαζι με ενα τλ431 δεν μου ερχεται
   στο μυαλο..

----------


## Nemmesis

atxps.png
το σχεδιο που ελεγα...  η γεφυρα φορτιζει c5 c6... ειναι φορτισμενοι και εγω βγαζω την μπριζα και την ξαναβαζω οταν η ταση βρισκεται στο πιο ανρητικο της σημειο... απο που θα περασει το ρευμα για να γινει το μπαμ??? το μονο που βλεπω εγω ειναι να καταστραφουν οι διοδοι λογο της αναστροφης τασης...

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Η 1Ν4148 έχει αντίστροφη τάση 70ν και στιγμιαία 100ν 
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/data...or/mXwuyxq.pdf
πως θα καεί στα 10 ή 20ν.

Ας ανεβάσει και όποιου τροφοδοτικού θέλει το τμήμα τροφοδοσίας του οπτοκάπλερ και να μας πει πως θα τροφοδοτηθεί αντίστροφα το λεντ.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

δεν εχω δει ουτε ΕΝΑ τροφοδοτικο pc να εχει μεσα τριμμερ.... 

δες λοιπον φιλεtrimmer trofodotikoy pc.jpg

----------


## Nemmesis

μαλιστα... αλλα και παλι δεν συμφωνω με το να πεταμε στοιχεια απο ενα κυκλωμα...

----------


## Damiano

Εκμεταλλεύομαι την ευκαιρία που κάποιος ζήτησε βοήθεια για πρόβλημα με ένα τροφοδοτικό.
Έτσι παρακολουθώ το θέμα για να "κλέψω" γνώσεις και να γίνω "σοφότερος", χρησιμοποιώντας την σκέψη, την πείρα και τους κόπους άλλων. Για να μην είμαι όμως αχάριστος, θα συνοψίσω τι κατάλαβα μέχρι τώρα, ώστε να μπορεί να τα μάθει και κάποιος άλλος ευκολότερα.

Από τις οδηγίες και τις περιγραφές παρουσιάζω αυτά που θεωρώ σαν σημαντικότερα:

- αν σε μια συσκευή υπάρχει "θερμίστορ", πρέπει να το βραχυκυκλώνουμε, χωρίς κανένα έλεγχο! Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν αυτό ισχύει για όλα ή μόνο για τα μαύρα! Στη συγκεκριμένη συσκευή, τοποθετήθηκε γιατί περίσσεψε από ένα "κιτ", που συναρμολογούσε η γιαγιά του κατασκευαστή και δεν ήθελε να το πετάξει!
- αν στην είσοδο υπάρχει *varactor* την αφαιρούμε. Απορία μου: μήπως στη θέση της να βάζαμε ένα μεταβλητό πυκνωτή για χειροκίνητο συντονισμό … δεν ξέρω!
- αλλάζουμε πάντα όλους τους πυκνωτές … για να περνάει η ώρα και να λέμε ότι κάτι κάναμε!
- αν στην έξοδο ενός τροφοδοτικού υπάρχει αντίσταση, δεν την λυπόμαστε … έξω και αυτή!
- Εδώ βάζω και δικιά μου σκέψη: μήπως να καταργούσαμε και την πλακέτα ή να της αλλάζαμε χρώμα;
- αφού έχουμε χαλ… εε! έχουμε "φτιάξει" το τροφοδοτικό, με τις πιο πάνω επεμβάσεις, αγοράζουμε ένα σταθεροποιητή τάσης ή ένα UPS για να έχουμε και άλλα πραγματάκια να σκαλίζουμε!
- στη συνέχεια, πάμε στο Everest για … προσευχή και ελέγχουμε τις θερμοκρασίες στον υπολογιστή, που δουλεύει με … άλλο τροφοδοτικό (αφού αυτό έχει πρόβλημα)!

Μέχρι εδώ έχω μάθει την μεθοδολογία … ανάκτησης εξαρτημάτων από τροφοδοτικό (για άλλες χρήσεις) και κατανάλωσης χρόνου και "πόρων", έτσι απλά χωρίς να κουράζεται καθόλου το μυαλό!
Θα συνεχίσω όμως για να μοιραστώ με όλους και την υπόλοιπη γνώση που απέκτησα:
- αν προσπαθήσουμε να φορτίσουμε ένα πυκνωτή, που είναι ήδη φορτισμένος, στην τάση που θα τον φορτίσουμε, κάτι γίνεται με τις τάσεις και … κάτι καίγεται. Άρα, αν έχετε κάποια συσκευή που κρατάει δεδομένα σε μνήμη, με τη βοήθεια "χρυσού πυκνωτή" (λίγων Φαράντ), προσέχετε! Σε περίπτωση διακοπής της τροφοδοσίας, μην την επαναφέρετε πριν ξεφορτίσετε τον πυκνωτή! Τα δεδομένα; Σε χαρτί, πριν τη διακοπή!
- στα τροφοδοτικά των υπολογιστών, οι δίοδοι είναι "μικρούλες", άσχετα αν είναι για εξόδους των 20 ή των 50 Αμπέρ! Επίσης βάζουν μέσα τους ένα MOSFET, για να … καίγονται εύκολα! Για να το καταλάβουμε αυτό, "καίμε" μια δίοδο σήματος!
- τα ηλεκτρονικά είναι … άτιμα! Αν σε ένα κύκλωμα υπάρχει ανορθωτής και φίλτρο με πυκνωτή γίνεται … χαμός! Ενώ το κύκλωμα είναι καλά υπολογισμένο και κατασκευασμένο, μπορεί να δουλεύει καλά για χρόνια, με 200000 παλμούς το δευτερόλεπτο, αλλά, ένας, *ίδιος με τους άλλους* παλμός, είναι ιδιότροπος. Αν τροφοδοτηθεί ενώ ο πυκνωτής είναι φορτισμένος, ο πρώτος παλμός κάνει θαύματα. Εσείς περιμένετε ότι θα ξεκινήσει πιο ομαλά, αλλά αυτός (ο παλμός): 1) αναιρεί όλα τα χαρακτηριστικά των ημιαγωγών που χρησιμοποιούνται στο κύκλωμα, 2) κάνει τις τάσεις να αναστρέφονται με τέτοιο τρόπο που να μην ισχύει κανένα άθροισμα 3) ενώ ο πυκνωτής είναι παράλληλα στο κύκλωμα, καίει μόνο τα εξαρτήματα που είναι πριν από αυτόν και όχι ότι είναι μετά! 4) οι μετασχηματιστές δεν … μασάνε στις "μαγκιές" του πυκνωτή. 5) … 6) … …Τα υπόλοιπα θα τα γράψω αν καταφέρω να τα καταλάβω, όπως αυτά.
- αν, σε ένα κύκλωμα ίδιο με το παραπάνω, οι τάσεις είναι υψηλές, τότε αυτές υπερισχύουν των "προθέσεων" του πυκνωτή και δεν αναστρέφονται. Έτσι δεν έχουμε το παραπάνω "μπάχαλο" και η φύση … επαναλειτουργεί.
- σε ένα τροφοδοτικό υπολογιστή, όπου τα ρεύματα είναι δεκάδες Αμπέρ, τα 50 έως 100 χιλιοστά του Αμπέρ, από τις αντιστάσεις στην έξοδο, προκαλούν επανεκκίνηση! Έτσι, γιατί "γουστάρουν"!
- μετά την (σταθεροποιημένη) έξοδο των τροφοδοτικών, βάζουμε μια δίοδο σε σειρά, για να την μειώσουμε (την σταθεροποίηση). Επίσης εξαλείφουμε το μειονέκτημα των παλμοτροφοδοτικών (απόδοση), βάζοντας εξαρτήματα για να ζεσταίνουμε το χώρο.

Μέχρι τώρα αυτά "αποκόμισα". Για ότι έχω καταλάβει "στραβά", βοηθήστε με να το "ισιώσω"!
Χαιρετώ,
Δαμιανός

----------


## klik

> ...
> Από τις οδηγίες και τις περιγραφές παρουσιάζω αυτά που θεωρώ σαν σημαντικότερα:
> ...



 :Lol:  :Hammer:  :Hammer:  :Hammer:

----------


## Nemmesis

δεν εχει και like η σελιδα να το πατισω.... οποτε το γραφω,,, 1000like!!!!

----------


## BESTCHRISS

φιλε διαμιανε αυτα τα κανουμε οταν ενα τροφοδοτικο δεν ξεκιναει και γενικως εχει προβλημα και οχι οταν ενα τροφοδοτικο δουλευει αψογα (θερμιστορ,βαρακτορ)
εγω παντως ακομα και σε καλο τροφοδοτικο παντα βγαζω τις αντιστασεις φορτιου γιατι παρατηρησα οτι ειναι η βασικη αιτια για επανεκινησεις στους υπολογιστες
ειδη το εχω κανει σε 7 υπολογιστες μου που εχω και αλλα τεσσερα τροφοδοτικα που επισκευασα και δουλευουν αψογα
και διορθωσα τις τασεις με τα τριμμερ εφοσον εχει το τροφοδοτικο η με διοδακια στην εξοδο οπως ανεφερα αν δεν μειωνεται η τασεις στην εξοδο

----------


## Thansavv

BESTCHRISS αυτά είναι επαγγελματικά μυστικά. Δεν τα λέμε παραέξω...... :Wink: 
Ειδικά τα διοδάκια....

----------


## BESTCHRISS

φιλε ζεις στην φιλανδια εχει κρυο εδω εχει κοντα στο μηδεν και χιονιζει

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Τελικά βλέπω το ακολούθησες το "λινκ" και το αφομοίωσες.
Το να πεις όμως σε κάποιον, που δεν έχει αρκετή πείρα, να αλλάξει όλους τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς, σε ένα θωρακισμένο παλμοτροφοδοτικό, το βρίσκω πιο ασφαλές απο το να έχει χύμα την πλακέτα και να του λες "μέτρα εκεί και αλλαξε αυτόν και ξαναμέτρα"

----------


## BESTCHRISS

(να αλλάξει όλους τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς)
αλλα αν εχω καποιο χαλασμενο τροφοδοτικο και το κανω στο καλο δεκτο
αλλα αν ειναι να αγορασω καινουργιους ηλεκτρολυτικους αστο καλυτερα να το πεταξω και παιρνω καινουργιο
απο 20Ε ξεκινανε 450watt
εδω λεμε να το διορθωσουμε με φθηνοδουλεια

----------


## Damiano

> φιλε διαμιανε αυτα τα κανουμε οταν ενα τροφοδοτικο δεν ξεκιναει και γενικως εχει προβλημα και οχι οταν ενα τροφοδοτικο δουλευει αψογα (θερμιστορ,βαρακτορ)
> εγω παντως ακομα και σε καλο τροφοδοτικο παντα βγαζω τις αντιστασεις φορτιου γιατι παρατηρησα οτι ειναι η βασικη αιτια για επανεκινησεις στους υπολογιστες
> ειδη το εχω κανει σε 7 υπολογιστες μου που εχω και αλλα τεσσερα τροφοδοτικα που επισκευασα και δουλευουν αψογα
> και διορθωσα τις τασεις με τα τριμμερ εφοσον εχει το τροφοδοτικο η με διοδακια στην εξοδο οπως ανεφερα αν δεν μειωνεται η τασεις στην εξοδο



Φίλτατε "BESTCHRISS",
επειδή κάποιοι από εμάς, που παρακολουθούμε το θέμα, θέλουμε να μαθαίνουμε, μπορείς να μας εξηγήσεις μερικά πράγματα;

- τι είναι το "θερμίστορ", γιατί μπαίνει σε κάποιο κύκλωμα και τι αλλάζει όταν το βραχυκυκλώνουμε;
- τι είναι το "βαρακτορ", τι κάνει στην είσοδο ενός τροφοδοτικού και τι αλλάζει όταν το αφαιρούμε;
- τι είναι αντίσταση, τι κάνει στην έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού, γιατί την βάζουν εκεί, γιατί την βγάζεις και τι αλλάζει με αυτό;
- γιατί οι υπολογιστές έχουν πρόβλημα όταν γειτονεύουν με κάποιες αντιστάσεις;
- ποιες είναι οι απαιτήσεις ενός υπολογιστή από το τροφοδοτικό του;
- τι είναι δίοδος (ημιαγωγός) και τι επιδράσεις έχει η σύνδεσή της σε σειρά σε ένα κύκλωμα;

Θα προτιμούσα οι απαντήσεις σου να είναι κάπως συγκεκριμένες και όχι του τύπου "κάποιος έπεσε από τον έκτο όροφο και έζησε, άρα τέτοιες πτώσεις κάνουν καλό στην υγεία"!

Σε ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά, για την βοήθεια σου στην κατανόηση της λειτουργίας τροφοδοτικών διατάξεων και υπολογιστών.
Δαμιανός

----------


## Damiano

> Τελικά βλέπω το ακολούθησες το "λινκ" και το αφομοίωσες.
> Το να πεις όμως σε κάποιον, που δεν έχει αρκετή πείρα, να αλλάξει όλους τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς, σε ένα θωρακισμένο παλμοτροφοδοτικό, το βρίσκω πιο ασφαλές απο το να έχει χύμα την πλακέτα και να του λες "μέτρα εκεί και αλλαξε αυτόν και ξαναμέτρα"



Φίλε Αποστόλη,

Σχετικά με το "λινκ", μάλλον προέρχεται από συζήτηση σε άλλο θέμα και δεν το "ανακατεύω" εδώ. Κοίταξε το πάλι, προσεκτικά, εκεί.
[Αν δεν ισχύει αυτό, αγνόησέ το ή πες μου να το σβήσω]

Για το θέμα της αλλαγής των πυκνωτών, που σχολίασα παραπάνω:
Δεν έδωσα καμιά συμβουλή – οδηγία για οτιδήποτε.
Το να αλλάξει τους πυκνωτές, ένα άπειρος, όπως λες, δεν είναι και τόσο ασφαλές:
- το τροφοδοτικό δεν θα είναι θωρακισμένο (πως θα κάνει την επέμβαση;)
- είναι πιθανό να τοποθετήσει κάποιον ανάποδα …
- μπορεί οι πυκνωτές στην είσοδο να μην έχουν εκφορτιστεί …
- …

Πέρα από την ασφάλεια:
- τι χρησιμότητα έχει κάτι τέτοιο;
- η εξάσκηση σε κόλληση – αποκόλληση μπορεί να γίνει σε άλλα κυκλώματα
- τι θα μάθει σχετικά με μεθόδους ανεύρεσης και αποκατάστασης βλαβών;
- …
- … τα έχω σχολιάσει παραπάνω …

Χαιρετώ,
Δαμιανός

----------


## BESTCHRISS

φιλε δεν θα σου απαντησω σε ολα αυτα ειναι πολλα
απλωσ θα σου πω οτι ειμαι καθηγητης ηλεκτρονικης-ηλεκτρολογιας και αυτοματισμων
ειμαι επαγγελματιας φωτογραφος 
επισησ κανω και πουλαω υπολογιστες για επαγγελματιες και σερβισ  
και δικτυα υπολογιστων
τις ερωτησεις να τισ κανεις σε καποιον αλλο καλυτερα

και να θυμασε στα ηλεκτρονικα η θεωρια με την πραξη διαφερει

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Κάθισα και διάβασα το θέμα ανάποδα, από τέλος ως την αρχή ..  :Smile: 

Δεν θα εμπλακώ στα θεωρητικά , ούτε και στα πρακτικά ..   ( Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το αποφεύγω μέσα στο Ίντερνετ και έτσι έχω την ησυχία μου) 

Θα ήθελα όμως , να έχει κάποιος το θράσος ,  να πει κατάματα στον πιτσιρίκο , *ότι το Ίντερνετ δεν παλεύει τα βιβλία.*

Νερόλακους έχω κάτω από τα μάτια μου,  από το ξενύχτι και το διάβασμα , για κάθε τι που με απασχολεί ή με απασχόλησε. 

Άντε μετά να εξηγήσεις και τι σημαίνει η λέξη πείρα ...   ( θυσίες - κόπος  - ξενύχτια  ) 
Και έρχεται ο άλλος και λέει , μου τα κάνετε δώρο σας παρακαλώ ? 

ΟΧΙ ρε μάγκα ... δεν στα κάνω ..   :Smile: 

Σόρυ για την σφήνα .... συνεχίστε αυτά που λέγατε ..

----------


## Malvino

Συγνώμη για το off topic.
@ Κυριάκος 69 – BESTCHRISS
Αν και είμαι ψιλό έως χοντρό άσχετος με τα ηλεκτρονικά εσείς καταλάβατε ότι ο Damiano δεν γνωρίζει αυτά που ρωτάει αλλά περιμένει πραγματικά από εσάς να του τα εξηγήσετε;
Όσο για το θέμα του τροφοδοτικού, χωρίς να έχω ηλεκτρονικές γνώσεις έχω μια απορία.
Πόσοι υπολογιστές μπορεί να υπάρχουν σε όλο το κόσμο που χρησιμοποιούν τέτοιου είδους τροφοδοτικά; Λογικά αρκετά εκατομμύρια. Άρα με το θέμα του τροφοδοτικού έχουν ασχοληθεί πολλοί. Η περίπτωση των τροφοδοτικών που έχουν «επισκευάσει» αρκετά μέλη του forum είναι μια σταγόνα στον ωκεανό. Αν δεχτώ ότι στις επισκευές τους όντως έφταιγαν οι αντιστάσεις ή οι πυκνωτές αυτό δεν μπορώ να το δεχτώ σαν κανόνα για όλα τα τροφοδοτικά και αυτό γιατί οι κατασκευαστές αυτών συνεχίζουν να τα κατασκευάζουν έτσι, άρα δεν είναι κάτι το οποίο τους ξέφυγε στη σχεδίαση.

Αυτά χωρίς να θέλω να παινέψω ή να προσβάλλω κανέναν.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

φιλε malvino συμφωνω για αυτα που λες αλλα εδω συσηζητουμε για επισκευη τροφοδοτικου και πως δουλευει καθε εξαρτημα αλλιως θα χρειαστουμε 5 σελιδες για να εξηγησουμε
γιατι ετσι ειμαστε εκτος θεματος
για αυτο υπαρχει κατηγορια "ερωτησεις αρχαριων" στο φορουμ

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> φιλε δεν θα σου απαντησω σε ολα αυτα ειναι πολλα
> *απλωσ θα σου πω οτι  **  ειμαι καθηγητης ηλεκτρονικης-ηλεκτρολογιας και αυτοματισμων*
> ειμαι επαγγελματιας φωτογραφος 
> επισησ κανω και πουλαω υπολογιστες για επαγγελματιες και σερβισ  
> και δικτυα υπολογιστων
> τις ερωτησεις να τισ κανεις σε καποιον αλλο καλυτερα
> 
> και να θυμασε στα ηλεκτρονικα η θεωρια με την πραξη διαφερει



Φίλε Βεστ... ελπίζω ότι σου διέφυγε να βάλεις "δεν" εκεί που έχω το **** διευκρίνισε το, για να απαντήσω.

*Και φυσικά η θεωρία συμβαδίζει με τη πράξη.*

----------


## tasosmos

Δεν σχολιαζω ολα τα υπολοιπα αλλα αυτο με τις αντιστασεις παραειναι εξωφρενικο...

Εστω οτι δεν εχουμε ιδεα για τον λογο υπαρξης τους, δεν μας ενδιαφερει στην προκειμενη περιπτωση.

Υπαρχει ποτε περιπτωση ενα τροφοδοτικο που ειναι σχεδιασμενο να δινει 1-2Α στην πιο αδυναμη γραμμη του να τρωει ζορι απο τα λιγα mA που τραβαει μια επιπλεον αντισταση στην εξοδο? Προφανως παραπανω απο mA δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι γιατι αλλιως θα γινοντουσαν ψητες οι αντιστασεις 0,5-1W που μπαινουν.

Αν θεωρησουμε οτι ειναι καμενες ή τεσπα προβληματικες παλι δεν βγαζει απολυτως κανενα νοημα η αφαιρεση τους, δεν εχω δει ποτε αντισταση που να χαμηλωνει η αντισταση της και να τραβαει περισσοτερο ρευμα οταν καιγεται...

Το οτι αν τις αφαιρεσεις παλι παιζει το τροφοδοτικο δεν μου λεει απολυτως τιποτα, εγινε καμια μετρηση που να επιβεβαιωνει οτι βελτιωθηκε η λειτουργια του τροφοδοτικου?

Αμα ειναι να κανουμε οτι μας ερθει ετσι χυμα παω κι εγω και βγαζω τους  πυκνωτες απο την εξοδο ενος τροφοδοτικου και βαζω μισης χωρητικοτητας  και λεω οτι δουλευει καλυτερα γιατι εχει καλυτερη ροη αερα στο εσωτερικο  λογω του μικροτερου χωρου που πιανουν οι πυκνωτες... Με πιστευει  κανεις?


btw εκεινο με τις διοδους σε σειρα με την εξοδο ενδεχομενως και να ειναι ακομα πιο χοντρο απο το θεμα με τις αντιστασεις. 
-Ριχνεις την αποδοση του τροφοδοτικου αφου υπαρχει μια καταναλωση πανω στις διοδους που δεν ειναι καθολου αμελητεα αν τις διαρρεουν μερικες 10αδες Α.
-Χειροτερευεις αντι να βελτιωνεις την σταθεροποιηση του τροφοδοτικου!!! Ηλεκτρονικη φυσικη 1ου εξαμηνου, χαρακτηριστικη καμπυλη διοδου.



Οποιοσδηποτε μπορει να ισχυριστει οτι ειναι ο γαμω και δερνω και τα φτιαχνω ολα. 
Σε αυτο το φορουμ δεν μετραει το τι λες, μετραει το τι δειχνεις μεσα απο τις απαντησεις σου και για ορισμενους νομιζω η γνωμη του φορουμ ειναι ακρως αντιθετη απο αυτη που εχουν οι ιδιοι για τον εαυτο τους.

Κι εκεινα τα "εγω τα ξερω ολα αλλα δεν σας τα λεω γιατι ειναι μυστικα που τα ξερουν μονο οι καλυτεροι" ειναι συμπεριφορα που ανηκει σε νηπιαγωγειο, οχι σε φορουμ. 
Αν δεν εχεις διαθεση να μοιραστεις αυτα που εστω νομιζεις οτι ξερεις και φοβασαι μην σε παρουν με τις ντοματες αν κανεις λαθος τοτε δεν υπαρχει απολυτως κανενας λογος να κυκλοφορεις σε ενα φορουμ. 

Τα λαθη ειναι ανθρωπινα και ολοι μπορει να εχουν μια εσφαλμενη αντιληψη σε καποια θεματα, το να μην δεχεσαι οτι κανεις λαθος οταν στο λεει το μισο φορουμ με τεκμηρια και εξηγησεις και να απαντας "ετσι ειναι γιατι το λεω εγω" ειναι το προβλημα.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Φίλε Αποστόλη,
> 
> Σχετικά με το "λινκ", μάλλον προέρχεται από συζήτηση σε άλλο θέμα και δεν το "ανακατεύω" εδώ. Κοίταξε το πάλι, προσεκτικά, εκεί.
> [Αν δεν ισχύει αυτό, αγνόησέ το ή πες μου να το σβήσω]
> 
> Επειδή στο άλλο θέμα έγραψες: "Αν έχεις χρόνο και όρεξη", φράση που είχα χρησιμοποιήσει εδώ #28, θεώρησα ότι αναφερόσουν στο παρόν,
>  επίσης όταν έγραψες εδώ "- αλλάζουμε πάντα όλους τους πυκνωτές …..." θεώρησα ότι αναφερόσουν σε συμβουλή που έδωσα για επισκευή ενός τροφοδοτικού βίντεο 20/ετίας σε άλλο θέμα, αλλά αφού λες ότι δεν "μπερδεύεις" τα θέματα  δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
> 
> Για το θέμα της αλλαγής των πυκνωτών, που σχολίασα παραπάνω:
> ...



 Κατά τα υπόλοιπα δεν κατάλαβα να έχεις καμιά "απορία να σου ισιώσω" από τα γραφόμενα μου.
Φιλικά.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

Σου στελνω φωτογραφειες απο wattometro μετρηση κουτι υπολογιστη μου(χωρις οθονη)
ο οποιος ειναι 4πυρινοσ 3,4gb amd,μνημη 4gb στα 1600Mhz κλπ
για να δεις ποσο λιγα watt τραβαει ο υπολογιστης
για να πεισθεις ποσο παραμυθια γραφουν τα παλμοτροφοδοτικα για την ισχυ τους

PC.jpg 
και απο τροφοδοτικο που βρηκα στο ιντερνετ που δεν εχει καθολου βαττικες στην εξοδο αυτοι μαλον για σενα εχουν κανει λαθος;
παλμο.jpg
και αν θελεις να σου στειλω φωτογραφιες απο τροφοδοτικο ετοιμο το οποιο δεν εχει καθολου βαττικες για φορτιο

και επαναλαμβανω αν δεν τα δοκιμασετε κατι στην πραξη μην βγαζετε ευκολα συμπερασματα

εντελως τα γραφω ολα φιλικα

----------


## tasosmos

160W αποκλειεται να τραβαει 4πυρηνος σε load εκτος κι αν εχει "μικρη" καρτα γραφικων. Εκτος βεβαια αν πηρες μετρηση σε idle (πιθανοτερο με τετοιο νουμερο). 
Οι μνημες εχουν αμελητεα καταναλωση ανεξαρτητως συχνοτητας, <5W. Οι κυριες καταναλωσεις ειναι gpu,cpu, mobo, δισκοι.

Αν θες να πειστεις οτι τα σοβαρα τροφοδοτικα βγαζουν την ονομαστικη ισχυ και παραπανω δες reviews απο τα γνωστα σαιτ που τεσταρουν τροφοδοτικα με σοβαρη διαδικασια οπως πχ http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/page/power
Ειναι προφανες οτι οταν δινεις 30€ για ενα τροφοδοτικο του κιλου δεν περιμενεις να εχει την δυνατοτητα να δωσει 600W που λενε οι κινεζοι αλλα οταν δινεις ενα σεβαστο ποσο δεν ειναι πιθανοτητα οτι θα παρεις αυτο που πληρωνεις, ειναι απαιτηση.

Εχω δοκιμασει κι εγω ο ιδιος τροφοδοτικα της corsair και της pc power & cooling με φορτιο (ωμικο, οχι κανονικα εξαρτηματα πισι) οσο η ονομαστικη ισχυς τους για παρατεταμενα χρονικα διαστηματα με κανενα απολυτως προβλημα.


Επειδη υπαρχουν σχεδια που δεν εχουν αντιστασεις στην εξοδο δεν παει να πει οτι εχει λαθος ο ενας ή ο αλλος κατασκευαστης. 
Δεν υπαρχει ακριβως μια συνδεσμολογια για σχεδιασμο τροφοδοτικων πισι που ακολουθουν καθολικα ολοι οι κατασκευαστες.

Μπορει πχ ο ενας να παιρνει διαφορετικα την αναδραση και να μην χρειαζονται οι αντιστασεις αλλα οι κατασκευαστες που τις εχουν βαλει εκει κατι θα ξερουν παραπανω απο εσενα κι εμενα κ τον καθενα...


Επειδη το δοκιμασες στην πραξη και εξακολουθει να δουλευει δεν παει να πει οτι ειναι σωστη πρακτικη να ξηλωνεις οτι βρεις μπροστα σου χωρις περαιτερω διερευνηση. Με αυτη την λογικη και οι αεροσακοι απο το αυτοκινητο ειναι αχρηστοι και θα επρεπε να τους ξηλωσουμε απο ολα?

----------


## klik

Βρε Χρήστο, δεν είναι υποχρεωτικές οι βατικές αντιστάσεις σε *όλα* τα τροφοδοτικά των PC (ούτε φυσικά σε άλλα τροφοδοτικά - όπως και το σχέδιο σου).
Ούτε είναι κανόνας ότι όλα τα τροφοδοτικά PC ελέγχουν μια μόνο τάση εξόδου και οι άλλες είναι σε αναλογία με αυτή (δηλαδή αν αυξάνεται το φορτίο στην τάση αναφοράς, δεν είναι απαραίτητο να ανεβαίνουν και οι άλλες).

Π.χ Αρκετά Corsair, Seasonic, Delta, Enermax κλπ έχουν σταθεροποιημένες με ανεξάρτητο forward regulator για τις τάσεις 3,3 και 5, ενώ τα 12 παράγονται από τον transformer με απευθείας έλεγχο για την σταθερότητα τους.

Οι πυκνωτές στην είσοδο είναι άλλη ιστορία. Π.χ. στα τροφοδοτικά με PFC, ο πυκνωτής είναι μικρός (όχι ηλεκτρολυτικός) ή και ανύπαρκτος  και ανεβάζουν την τάση στα 400V σε κάποιον ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή (με αρκετή κυμμάτωση). Μετά έρχεται το κυρίως τροφοδοτικό που μετατρέπει τα 400V στα υπόλοιπα.

Τα trimmer είναι συνηθισμένα σε παλιότερης σχεδίασης τροφοδοτικά ή σε τροφοδοτικά server (που έχουμε περισσότερα από ένα τροφοδοτικά παράλληλα).

Οι αντιστάσεις είναι ενδείξεις απλοϊκής σχεδίασης (για λόγους κόστους) και βρίσκονται εκεί γιατί χρειάζονται. Δεν τα βάλανε γιατί είχαν μετοχές της ΔΕΗ και ήθελαν να βοηθήσουν την επένδυση τους. Ούτε τις βάλανε για να μην δουλεύουν τα τροφοδοτικά, αν δεν εμφανιστεί κάποιος πρόθυμος DIYουης να τα βγάλει.

Το αν τα τροφοδοτικά γράφουν παραμύθια για την ισχύ τους είναι θέμα αξιοπιστίας μάρκας/μοντέλου. Έχουν ιστοσελίδες *που τα τεστάρουν και βγαίνουν τα αποτελέσματα*...
δεν είναι όλα τα τροφοδοτικά απάτη

ΥΓ1. δεν προτείνω την αγορά ακριβών τροφοδοτικών, απλά αναφέρω κάποια χαρακτηριστικά τους.

ΥΓ2. αν η θεωρία διαφέρει από την πράξη, κάνεις λάθος ή στη θεωρία ή στην πράξη.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

Κανε και το test ισχυος

Δηλαδη +12volt βαλε μια βαττικη 25watt στο1 ohm για φορτιο
Για να δεις τι θα παθει το τροφοδοτικο
Με Αναγραφωμενη τιμη στο τροφοδοτικο  επανω 15 εως 20 Α

Αρα Ι=12/1=12Α

Η αν θελεις στα 3,3volt με αναγραφωμενη τιμη 25 εως 35Α
Δηλαδη για φορτιο βαζεις τρεις αντιστασεις παραλληλα 0,33ohm
Και γινονται 0,11ohm

Αρα Ι=3,3/0,11=30Α

Και να δεις αν δεν παρει φωτια εγω εδώ ειμαι για να μου το πεις

----------


## BESTCHRISS

ΣΩΣΤΟΣ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ

(Π.χ Αρκετά Corsair, Seasonic, Delta, Enermax κλπ έχουν σταθεροποιημένες με ανεξάρτητο forward regulator για τις τάσεις 3,3 και 5, ενώ τα 12 παράγονται από τον transformer με απευθείας έλεγχο για την σταθερότητα τους.)
συνεπως τα καλα τροφοδοτικα τα οποια εχουν σωστες τις τασεις εξοδου δεν χρειαζονται βαττικες για φορτιο αυτο λεω

----------


## tasosmos

H εγω δεν ξερω να γραφω καλα ή εσυ δεν διαβαζεις με προσοχη...





> Αν θες να πειστεις οτι τα σοβαρα τροφοδοτικα βγαζουν την ονομαστικη ισχυ  και παραπανω δες reviews απο τα γνωστα σαιτ που τεσταρουν τροφοδοτικα  με σοβαρη διαδικασια οπως πχ http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/page/power
> Ειναι προφανες οτι οταν δινεις 30€ για ενα τροφοδοτικο του κιλου δεν  περιμενεις να εχει την δυνατοτητα να δωσει 600W που λενε οι κινεζοι αλλα  οταν δινεις ενα σεβαστο ποσο δεν ειναι πιθανοτητα οτι θα παρεις αυτο  που πληρωνεις, ειναι απαιτηση.
> 
> Εχω δοκιμασει κι εγω ο ιδιος τροφοδοτικα της corsair και της pc power & cooling με φορτιο (ωμικο, οχι κανονικα εξαρτηματα πισι) οσο η ονομαστικη ισχυς τους για παρατεταμενα χρονικα διαστηματα με κανενα απολυτως προβλημα.



btw αν εβαζες αντισταση 1Ω στην 12αρα για σοβαρη δοκιμη θα ηθελες αντισταση >150W (aka συρμα χρωμονικελινης σαν αυτο που εχω χρησιμοποιησει για τις δικες μου δοκιμες ή κατι αντιστοιχο) αφου P=(12²/1)=144W...


Αν το τροφοδοτικο ειναι "καλο" και δεν χρειαζεται αντισταση στην εξοδο θα το ξερει ο σχεδιαστης πριν απο σενα και δεν θα την εχει τοποθετησει εξαρχης, αυτο λεμε...

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Οποιοσδηποτε μπορει να ισχυριστει οτι ειναι ο γαμω και δερνω και τα φτιαχνω ολα. 
> Σε αυτο το φορουμ δεν μετραει το τι λες, μετραει το τι δειχνεις μεσα απο τις απαντησεις σου και για ορισμενους νομιζω η γνωμη του φορουμ ειναι ακρως αντιθετη απο αυτη που εχουν οι ιδιοι για τον εαυτο τους.
> 
> *Κι εκεινα τα "εγω τα ξερω ολα αλλα δεν σας τα λεω γιατι ειναι μυστικα που τα ξερουν μονο οι καλυτεροι" ειναι συμπεριφορα που ανηκει σε νηπιαγωγειο, οχι σε φορουμ.* 
> Αν δεν εχεις διαθεση να μοιραστεις αυτα που εστω νομιζεις οτι ξερεις και φοβασαι μην σε παρουν με τις ντοματες αν κανεις λαθος τοτε δεν υπαρχει απολυτως κανενας λογος να κυκλοφορεις σε ενα φορουμ. 
> 
> Τα λαθη ειναι ανθρωπινα και ολοι μπορει να εχουν μια εσφαλμενη αντιληψη σε καποια θεματα, το να μην δεχεσαι οτι κανεις λαθος οταν στο λεει το μισο φορουμ με τεκμηρια και εξηγησεις και να απαντας "ετσι ειναι γιατι το λεω εγω" ειναι το προβλημα.



*Τέτοιες  φιλοσοφίες ,   ότι ο καθένας , μέσα στο Ιντερνετ  πρέπει να υπερασπιστή την ποιότητα του ως Τεχνίτης ,
με απόδειξη το ξεπούλημα της γνώσης του ...... Να τα πεις  σε τίποτα  Βλάκες ..

*Μεμονωμένα, και σε ένδειξη καλής θέλησης  , μοιράζεται ο καθένας  ότι θέλει και όσο θέλει. 

Αυτό μας έλειπε  , να μας νοιάζει τι θα πουν οι χιλιάδες ανώνυμοι , και να δρούμε ανάλογα.

----------


## tasosmos

Οποιος δεν θελει να "υπερασπιστεί την ποιότητα του ως Τεχνίτης" μπορει να αποφευγει να απανταει με αερολογιες, γενικοτητες και ατεκμηριωτες τοποθετησεις απλα για να κανει κι αυτος το κομματι του ενω δεν θελει να πει κατι ουσιαστικο απο τα τοσα που ξερει... και να αφηνει το υπολοιπο φορουμ στην ησυχια του.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Οποιος δεν θελει να "υπερασπιστεί την ποιότητα του ως Τεχνίτης" μπορει να αποφευγει να απανταει με αερολογιες, γενικοτητες και ατεκμηριωτες τοποθετησεις απλα για να κανει κι αυτος το κομματι του ενω δεν θελει να πει κατι ουσιαστικο απο τα τοσα που ξερει... και να αφηνει το υπολοιπο φορουμ στην ησυχια του.




1000++++    Όλοι  οι νοήμονες έτσι πρέπει να κάνουν  ..

Σιγα μην αφήσουμε τον εγωισμό μας ,  να γίνει αιτία * εκμετάλλευσης*  , για αποκτήσουν γνώσεις ,  οι σχετζίδες ..

----------


## klik

> ...
> συνεπως τα καλα τροφοδοτικα τα οποια εχουν σωστες τις τασεις εξοδου δεν χρειαζονται βαττικες για φορτιο αυτο λεω



Η σχεδίαση καθορίζει αν χρειάζονται ή όχι. Δεν έχει σχέση αν είναι "καλά" ή "κακά". Έχει σχέση η ταχύτητα απόκρισης σε αλλαγές φορτίου, η αναλογία τάσεων χωρίς φορτίο (να μην ξεφύγει καμία εκτός προδιαγραφών),ο επιλεγμένος τρόπος feedback κ.α.

Αν δοκιμάσω αυτό που λες με τις αντιστάσεις, απλά, θα καούν (οι αντιστάσεις). :Biggrin:

----------


## BESTCHRISS

εγω με αυτην την συμπεριφορα ορισμενων δεν μπορω να συνεχισω καντε οτι καταλαβαινετε 
γιατι θα ξεφυγει απο το θεμα μας και θα αρχισουμε παλι τα ιδια

ειναι το τελευταιο μυνημα μου σε αυτο το θεμα

----------


## Damiano

> φιλε δεν θα σου απαντησω σε ολα αυτα ειναι πολλα
> απλωσ θα σου πω οτι ειμαι καθηγητης ηλεκτρονικης-ηλεκτρολογιας και αυτοματισμων
> ειμαι επαγγελματιας φωτογραφος 
> επισησ κανω και πουλαω υπολογιστες για επαγγελματιες και σερβισ 
> και δικτυα υπολογιστων
> τις ερωτησεις να τισ κανεις σε καποιον αλλο καλυτερα
> 
> και να θυμασε στα ηλεκτρονικα η θεωρια με την πραξη διαφερει



Αξιότιμε κύριε καθηγητά της ηλεκτρονικοηλεκτρολογοφωτογραφοϋπολογιστοπωλωσερβι  ρωδικτυακής επιστήμης,

υποβάλω τα σέβη μου και τολμώ να εκθέσω τα κατωτέρω.
Έως την στιγμήν της συντάξεως του παρόντος, επροσκομίσατε πλήθος ευφυολογημάτων μετά χρήσεως εξακοσίων δέκα επτά (617) λέξεων και τριών χιλιάδων εκατόν ενενήκοντα εννέα (3199) χαρακτήρων. Επίσης επαραθέσατε φωτογραφήματα, τέσσαρα (4) εις τον αριθμόν.
Παρά όλα ταύτα, εθεωρήσατε βαρύν τον πόνον, ένεκα του πλήθους, εις το να αποκριθείτε επί των απλοϊκών ερωτημάτων ενός μη πεφωτισμένου, του ιδικού σας επιπέδου. Τουναντίον νουθετείτε υμάς όπως αποτείνομε προς έτερον τινά τα αιτήματα ημών. Δεν αντελήφθην το ακριβές νόημα των λόγων σας. Τις εστί κατάλληλος προς απόκρισιν των ημών ερωτημάτων; Ένεκα του γεγονότος ότι αι ημέτεραι απορίαι απόρρέουν εκ των υμετέρων λόγων, εθεώρησα ότι αι αρμόζουσαι αποκρίσεις ήθελον ληφθεί υπό του επαΐοντος. Τολμώ επί τούτου όπως αιτηθώ ετέραν έτι εξ υμών ορμήνιαν: θεωρείτε ότι εάν αποτείνω τα ερωτήματα μου προς τον συνοικιακόν κρεοπώλην ή τον ιερέαν της πλησίον ενορίας, θα έχω πιθανότητα λήψης αποκρίσεων; Διότι εξ υμών … ...

Όσον αφορά το έσχατον εκ των, σοφών, τολμώ να ομολογήσω, αποφθεγμάτων σας, θα ενθυμούμαι εσαεί … τις το εκστόμισεν.

Μετά τιμής,
εις αδαής, ονόματι Δαμιανός

ΥΓ: πριν κοιμηθείς, μην ξεχάσεις να φιλήσεις τον καθρέφτη!

----------

kaptenlouna (30-12-11)

----------


## Damiano

> Κάθισα και διάβασα το θέμα ανάποδα, από τέλος ως την αρχή .. :001_smile:
> 
> Δεν θα εμπλακώ στα θεωρητικά , ούτε και στα πρακτικά .. ( Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το αποφεύγω μέσα στο Ίντερνετ και έτσι έχω την ησυχία μου) 
> 
> Θα ήθελα όμως , να έχει κάποιος το θράσος , να πει κατάματα στον πιτσιρίκο , *ότι το Ίντερνετ δεν παλεύει τα βιβλία.*
> 
> Νερόλακους έχω κάτω από τα μάτια μου, από το ξενύχτι και το διάβασμα , για κάθε τι που με απασχολεί ή με απασχόλησε. 
> 
> Άντε μετά να εξηγήσεις και τι σημαίνει η λέξη πείρα ... ( θυσίες - κόπος - ξενύχτια ) 
> ...



Μπράβο Κυριάκο,
συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου.

Στα "φόρα" θα έπρεπε να απαγορεύονται αυστηρά τα μηνύματα με οποιοδήποτε περιεχόμενο γνώσης. Τα μόνα μηνύματα άξια ύπαρξης είναι αυτά με το παρακάτω περιεχόμενο:
- ξέρεις ποιος είμαι εγώ (με "ρε" ή χωρίς);
- ξέρεις τι έχω εγώ (μ/χ "ρε");
- μπράβο σε εμένα (γιατί έτσι)
- είμαι ο καλύτερος και ο μοναδικός
- … …

Τους χαιρετισμούς μου(*)
Δαμιανός

(*) … στα πολύμετρα.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

συγχαρητηρια στην καθαρευουσα παιρνεις 20
και στα ηλεκτρονικα 1 γιατι εγραψες και το ονομα σου
να μην σε αδικησω

----------


## Damiano

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post404215


Φίλε Αποστόλη,
λες ότι επειδή κάτι λέγαμε σε ένα άλλο θέμα, νόμιζες ότι έχει σχέση με μια συζήτηση, στην οποία εγώ δεν συμμετείχα και μου απαντάς εδώ για κάτι που είπες αλλά εγώ δεν ξέρω τι είναι άρα θα έπρεπε να σου απαντήσω σε κάτι που είπα εγώ ή κάποιος άλλος και δεν το ανέφερα, αλλά αυτό που είπα ήταν σχετικό με αυτό ή με το άλλο.

Εγώ δεν ανέφερα πουθενά "αυτός είπε αυτό" ή "εκείνος, εκείνο". Εσύ απάντησες στις απορίες μου και μετά… …

Θα ζητήσω βοήθεια από τον ψυχίατρό μου και, αν με συνεφέρει τα ξαναλέμε.

Χαιρετώ,
Δαμιανός

ΥΓ: μπορεί να το "μάτιασα" το "πράγμα" επειδή μου άρεσε ο τρόπος που επιχειρηματολογούσες στα προηγούμενα.

----------


## Damiano

> Σου στελνω φωτογραφειες απο wattometro μετρηση κουτι υπολογιστη μου(χωρις οθονη)
> ο οποιος ειναι 4πυρινοσ 3,4gb amd,μνημη 4gb στα 1600Mhz κλπ
> για να δεις ποσο λιγα watt τραβαει ο υπολογιστης
> για να πεισθεις ποσο παραμυθια γραφουν τα παλμοτροφοδοτικα για την ισχυ τους
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17329 
> και απο τροφοδοτικο που βρηκα στο ιντερνετ που δεν εχει καθολου βαττικες στην εξοδο αυτοι μαλον για σενα εχουν κανει λαθος;
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17330
> και αν θελεις να σου στειλω φωτογραφιες απο τροφοδοτικο ετοιμο το οποιο δεν εχει καθολου βαττικες για φορτιο
> ...



Κύριε καθηγητά,
αν η μεγαλοσύνη σας το επιτρέπει, μπορώ να σας κάνω μια ερώτηση, αφού σε όλες τις άλλες μας φωτίσατε, με άπλετο φως;

Το σχέδιο του τροφοδοτικού που παραθέτετε σε τι *ακριβώς* είδος υπολογιστή χρησιμοποιείται; Ποια είναι τα *ακριβή* χαρακτηριστικά του;
… …

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις *ακριβείς* απαντήσεις σας!
Γεια χαραντάν!
Ο αναιδής μαθητής σας, Δαμιανός

----------


## BESTCHRISS

χρησιμοποιητε για τροφοδοσια καφετιερας δεν το γνωριζεις

----------


## BESTCHRISS

επισης σου απαντω για τα παραπανω
Θερμιστορ ptc,ntc

Τα θερμιστορ NTC μεταβάλουν την αντίσταση τους με την θερμοκρασία αντιστρόφως
Στο παλμοτροδοτικο είναι σε σειρά με τα 230VAC
NTCs που είναι περίπου 2,5 Ω όταν είναι κρύες και μετά χάνουν την περισσότερη τιμή τους καθώς ζεσταίνονται.
συνεπως αν έχουν διακοπή δεν έχουμε καθόλου τάση(βραχυκυκλώνουμε)

NTC πάνω σε ψήκτρα με την αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας μειώνουν την αντίσταση τους άρα πηγαίνει το τροφοδοτικό σε προστασία(την βγάζουμε)

Varactor δίοδος μεταβλητής χωρητικότητας
Δηλαδή όσο αυξάνεται η τάση μειώνεται η χωρητικότητας τους
Την βγαζουμε όχι γιατι είναι χαλασμενη αλλα για μηπως επιρεαζει την λειτουργια του τροφοδοτικου
Varactors έχουν διάφορα μειονεκτήματα συμπεριλαμβανομένης της κλίσης θερμοκρασίας και τη γήρανση, ηλεκτρονικός θόρυβος, χαμηλός παραγοντας Q και μη γραμμικότητα.

----------


## Damiano

> χρησιμοποιητε για τροφοδοσια καφετιερας δεν το γνωριζεις



Και βέβαια το γνωρίζω, αλλοίμονο, με τέτοιο δάσκαλο!
Επιβεβαίωση ήθελα...
...
...
...

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Μπράβο Κυριάκο,
> 
> (*) …*Τους χαιρετισμούς μου στα πολύμετρα*.




Μια χαρά είναι και σε χαιρετούν ...   αλλα δεν σε θέλουν για ιδιοκτήτη , φοβούνται ότι θα τα κάψεις .. 
Και προσυπογράφω ότι έχουν δίκαιο ..

----------


## Damiano

> επισης σου απαντω για τα παραπανω
> Θερμιστορ ptc,ntc
> Μάλιστα. 
> Τα θερμιστορ NTC μεταβάλουν την αντίσταση τους με την θερμοκρασία αντιστρόφως Τα "άλλα" τι κάνουνε;
> Στο παλμοτροδοτικο είναι σε σειρά με τα 230VAC
> NTCs που είναι περίπου 2,5 Ω όταν είναι κρύες και μετά χάνουν την περισσότερη τιμή τους καθώς ζεσταίνονται.
> συνεπως αν έχουν διακοπή δεν έχουμε καθόλου τάση(βραχυκυκλώνουμε)
> Πως ακριβώς κατάλαβες ότι έχει διακοπή; (το τροφοδοτικό ξεκινούσε τον ανεμιστήρα και μετά σταμάταγε) 
> NTC πάνω σε ψήκτρα με την αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας μειώνουν την αντίσταση τους άρα πηγαίνει το τροφοδοτικό σε προστασία(την βγάζουμε)
> ...



...
... 
Συγγνώμη που σε κουράζω, δάσκαλε, αλλά, αφού έχεις διάθεση για δωρεάν μαθήματα, σκέφτηκα να το εκμεταλλευτώ.

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τις πολύτιμες γνώσεις που μας προσφέρεις!
Δαμιανός
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Τι καινούριο μάθαμε σήμερα; ... λίγα πράγματα, αλλά ...καλά.
Οτιδήποτε έχει σχέση με προστασία (και προφύλαξη;) το αφαιρούμε. Επειδή μπορεί να λειτουργεί ή και να μη λειτουργεί!
Στις εισόδους των τροφοδοτικών βάζουν (κάποιοι κακοί άνθρωποι) διόδους που αλλάζει η χωρητικότητά τους με την τάση. Δηλαδή είναι χαζές και για αυτό, εμείς που είμαστε μαλ... εεεε.... έξυπνοι, πρέπει να τις βγάζουμε από τη μέση, για να μην μας χαλάνε την "κάτι"...
Αύριο, αν είμαστε καλά παιδιά, θα πάθ... μάθουμε και άλλα πραματακια!

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> ...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> Τι καινούριο μάθαμε σήμερα; ... λίγα πράγματα, αλλά ...καλά.
> *Οτιδήποτε έχει σχέση με προστασία (και προφύλαξη το αφαιρούμε. Επειδή μπορεί να λειτουργεί ή και να μη λειτουργεί!
> Στις εισόδους των τροφοδοτικών βάζουν (κάποιοι κακοί άνθρωποι) διόδους που αλλάζει η χωρητικότητά τους με την τάση. Δηλαδή είναι χαζές και για αυτό, εμείς που είμαστε μαλ... εεεε.... έξυπνοι, πρέπει να τις βγάζουμε από τη μέση, για να μην μας χαλάνε την "κάτι"...*
> Αύριο, αν είμαστε καλά παιδιά, θα πάθ... μάθουμε και άλλα πραματακια!





Έχει πολύ πλάκα αυτός εδώ ....  :Biggrin:  

Να στείλεις ένα eMaIl στους κατασκευαστές των προϊόντων , να σου εξηγήσουν ,  για ποιο λόγο  αναγκάζονται να βάζουν στα κυκλώματα τους διάφορα επιπλέον νταλαβέρια ...    

Εαν σου πουν ως δικαιολογία ότι τα βάζουν για να καλύψουν προδιαγραφές , να μην του πιστέψεις !!  

Σε θεωρούν ανίδεο και θέλουν να σε σαμποτάρουν ..

----------


## BESTCHRISS

εγω αποχωρω αφηνω τους πολυξερους να τα βρουνε μονοι τους

----------


## navar

ο κούλης πώς κατάφερε και βρέθηκε πάλι μπλεγμένος !!!!

τελικά για αυτό υπάρχουν τα φορουμ !!!

και εγώ που νόμιζα πως ήταν για να βοηθάμε κόσμο και να μας βοηθάνε !

κούλη πόσα θέλείς ρε φίλε τον μήνα μόνο και μόνο για να μας δίνεις λύση στα προβλήματα ?
να κάνουμε ένα ταμείο όλοι εμείς οι άσχετοι να μαζέψουμε λεφτά !
αν είναι να βρούμε λύσεις απο τον Πολυμετρογκουρού ,χαλάλι τα ευρά !

----------


## BESTCHRISS

επειδη κανεται του εξυπνους δες τε ενα τροφοδοτικο inovator -8460btx(max450w) 
o κατασκευαστης ξεχασε να βαλει πηνια,varctor ενα σωρο πυκνωτες,διοδακια κ.λ.π και ομως δουλευει καλα μαλλον καταλαθος
αρα θα πρεπει να του στειλεται email και να του ζητησετε ολα τα εξαρτηματα που λειπουν
γιατι σας επιασαν κοροιδο
DSC00557.jpgDSC00558.jpgDSC00559.jpg

----------


## BESTCHRISS

ξεχασα για προστασια οι κατασκευαστες 
αμυαλοι τελειως και οχι σαν εσας βαλανε μονο ενα θερμιστορ και μια ασφαλεια
λετε να καει το pc και το τροφοδοτικο;

----------


## SIERA

> εγω αποχωρω αφηνω τους πολυξερους να τα βρουνε μονοι τους







> εγω με αυτην την συμπεριφορα ορισμενων δεν μπορω να συνεχισω καντε οτι καταλαβαινετε 
> γιατι θα ξεφυγει απο το θεμα μας και θα αρχισουμε παλι τα ιδια
> 
> ειναι το τελευταιο μυνημα μου σε αυτο το θεμα




ακομα εδω εισαι... :Lol:

----------


## tasosmos

Αντε παλι...

Πρωτα απ'ολα για να διορθωθει κι αυτο δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει τροφοδοτικο πισι με varactor, δεν μιλαμε για ραδιοφωνο... τουλαχιστον οσα εχω δει εγω αν εχουν κατι παραλληλα στην εισοδο αυτο θα ειναι *M*etal *O*xide *Varistor*, απολυτως καμια σχεση το ενα με το αλλο! 

Πες σε καναν μαθητη σου να ψαξει την διαφορα και να σε ενημερωσει.

Δευτερη εργασια προς αναθεση: OEM κατασκευαστες και πως λειτουργει η βιομηχανια ηλεκτρονικων τις τελευταιες δεκαετιες.

Τριτον Innovator ...450W ειναι ο δικος σου ορισμος για ενα σοβαρο τροφοδοτικο???


Για τα υπολοιπα εχουν δωθει ηδη οι απαντησεις και δεν υπαρχει νοημα να γραφονται τα ιδια και τα ιδια, ξαναδιαβασε τις προηγουμενες 3 σελιδες.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

φιλε δουλευει καλα αυτο μετραει για μενα

πηρα επωνυμο και χαλασε thermaltake και πηρα αυτο φθηνοδουλεια και δουλευει καλά 
λαχειο αν θελεις πεστο

εισαι ο μοναδικος που θα σε ευχαριστισω γιατι το αξιζεις πραγματικα μεσα απο την καρδια μου
εγω θελω τετοιους ανθρωπους σαν και εσενα να επικοινωνω
γιατι εχεις πολυ σωστη συμπεριφορα

----------


## BESTCHRISS

(Πες σε καναν μαθητη σου να ψαξει την διαφορα και να σε ενημερωσει.)
σε κανε facebook μπορει μπορει αλλα αν ειναι για διαβασμα αστο καλυτερα
την παρασκευη εχουμε mosfet στο εργαστηριο με 2N7000
και τη αλλη εβδομαδα λειτουργια παλμοτροφοδοτικου(θεωρητικα) οχι κατασκευη
καταλαβαινεις τι θα γινει 
και μετα θυριστορ,diac,triac κλπ

----------


## Nemmesis

> Έχει πολύ πλάκα αυτός εδώ ....  
> 
> Να στείλεις ένα eMaIl στους κατασκευαστές των προϊόντων , να σου εξηγήσουν ,  για ποιο λόγο  αναγκάζονται να βάζουν στα κυκλώματα τους διάφορα επιπλέον νταλαβέρια ...    
> 
> Εαν σου πουν ως δικαιολογία ότι τα βάζουν για να καλύψουν προδιαγραφές , να μην του πιστέψεις !!  
> 
> Σε θεωρούν ανίδεο και θέλουν να σε σαμποτάρουν ..



νομιζω οτι εχεις καταλαβεις κατι λαθος... Ο Damiano ειναι εναντιον στο να αφαιρουμε εξαρτηματα απο το τροφοδοτικο... αυτα τα λεει ο BESTCHRISS ξεκινοντας απο το ποστ #36 οπου μας προτινει να πεταξουμε τις βαττικες αντιστασεις και αν ξεφυγουν οι τασεις να βαλουμε διοδους στην σειρα.... μετα στο ποστ #47 μας λεει για την επισκευη που κανει πετωντας τις αντιστασεις ρυθμιζοντας τα τριμμερ και προσθετοντας διοδους... στο ποστ #61 μας λεει οτι επειδη βρηκε ενα σχεδιο που δεν εχει καθολου βατικες στην εξοδο πρεπει και εμεις οπου τις συνανταμε να τις πεταμε γιατι ετσι ειναι το σωστο για να μην κανει επανεκκινηση το pc..  στο ποστ #78 μας λεει οτι αν χαλασει ενα ntc  στην τροφοδοσια δεν το αλλαζουμε αλλα το πεταμε και βραχηκυκλωνουμε αδιαφοροντας γιατι ακομα και ο ποιο τσιγκουνης κινεζος το εχει πανω... μετα μας λεει οτι απλα βραχηκυκλωνουμε και τυχον αλλα ntc που ειναι για τον ελεγχο θερμοκρασιας του τροφοδοτικου...

ο damiano απλα μιλαει καπως ειρωνικα επαναλαμβανοντας αυτα που λεει BESTCHRISS...

----------


## Nemmesis

> (Πες σε καναν μαθητη σου να ψαξει την διαφορα και να σε ενημερωσει.)
> σε κανε facebook μπορει μπορει αλλα αν ειναι για διαβασμα αστο καλυτερα
> την παρασκευη εχουμε mosfet στο εργαστηριο με 2N7000
> και τη αλλη εβδομαδα λειτουργια παλμοτροφοδοτικου(θεωρητικα) οχι κατασκευη
> καταλαβαινεις τι θα γινει 
> και μετα θυριστορ,diac,triac κλπ



ναι... πρωτα διδασκονται τα παλμοτροφοδοτικα και μετα ερχονται τα θυριστορ...

----------


## Nemmesis

> (να αλλάξει όλους τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς)
> αλλα αν εχω καποιο χαλασμενο τροφοδοτικο και το κανω στο καλο δεκτο
> αλλα αν ειναι να αγορασω καινουργιους ηλεκτρολυτικους αστο καλυτερα να το πεταξω και παιρνω καινουργιο
> απο 20Ε ξεκινανε 450watt
> εδω λεμε να το διορθωσουμε με φθηνοδουλεια



ξερεις οτι τα πυκνωτακια που θελει ενα τροφοδοτικο ειναι κοστος κατω τον 5ευρω ολα μαζι...

----------


## BESTCHRISS

τα πηνια στα 220 volt που ειναι για φιλτραρισμα γιατι δεν τα εβαλε ο κατασκευαστης;
και γιατι να μην βαλει του πυκνωτες αφου ειναι φθηνες απλως υπεθεσε οτι δεν χρειαζονται για αυτο
παντως δουλευει καλα
δεν εχει κανενα φιτρο στα 220 volt απευθειας δινει ταση στις διοδους
ενω αλλα εχουν ενα σωρο φιλτρα γιατι;
πηνια και πυκνωτες
το σχεδιο εχει για βαττικες στην εξοδο ως φορτιο αλλα ο κατασκευαστης 
δεν τις εβαλε καθολου αρα ειναι περιττες

(ναι... πρωτα διδασκονται τα παλμοτροφοδοτικα και μετα ερχονται τα θυριστορ...)
κανω οτι λεει το αναλυτικο προγραμμα και οχι με την σειρα που θελω εγω

----------


## Nemmesis

> τα πηνια στα 220 volt που ειναι για φιλτραρισμα γιατι δεν τα εβαλε ο κατασκευαστης;
> και γιατι να μην βαλει του πυκνωτες αφου ειναι φθηνες απλως υπεθεσε οτι δεν χρειαζονται για αυτο
> παντως δουλευει καλα



 γιατι προφανως ειναι ενα απο τα φτηνιαρικα τροφοδοτικα και σαφεστατα τα πηνια δεν κανουν ιδια δουλεια με τους πυκνωτες... τα πηνια στην εισοδο δεν ειναι για να καθαρισουν την παροχη απο κατι... ειναι για να μην στελνει το τροφοδοτικο βρωμιες στον δικτιο... αρας σαφως και δουλευει το τροφοδοτικο και στα @@ του ο κινεζος τι στελνει πιο πισω... αλλωστε ποιος θα το καταλαβει??? εδω αυτοι που τα ανοιγουν δεν το καταλαβαινουν... θα το καταλαβει ο απλος χρηστης???





> δεν εχει κανενα φιτρο στα 220 volt απευθειας δινει ταση στις διοδους
> ενω αλλα εχουν ενα σωρο φιλτρα γιατι;
> πηνια και πυκνωτες
> το σχεδιο εχει για βαττικες στην εξοδο ως φορτιο αλλα ο κατασκευαστης 
> δεν τις εβαλε καθολου αρα ειναι περιττες



 ξερεις οτι μιλαμε για κινεζο οποτε κοβει απο παντου... ξερεις ομως οτι μπορει η πλακετα να ειναι σχεδιασμενη και για 600W και ανετα στην ιδια πλακετα να φτιαξουμε ενα τροφοδοτικο 400W... τι θελουμε? λιγοτερους πυκνωτες αλλα ρευματα ηρεμιας κλπ κλπ... ΑΡΑ λες μηπως να εχεις τις βασεις τα τα εξτρα πηνια κλπ κλπ για το μεγαλο σχεδιο ενω στο μικρο επειδη δεν τα χρειαζεται???

----------


## Nemmesis

> και απο τροφοδοτικο που βρηκα στο ιντερνετ που δεν εχει καθολου βαττικες στην εξοδο αυτοι μαλον για σενα εχουν κανει λαθος;
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17330
> και αν θελεις να σου στειλω φωτογραφιες απο τροφοδοτικο ετοιμο το οποιο δεν εχει καθολου βαττικες για φορτιο
> 
> και επαναλαμβανω αν δεν τα δοκιμασετε κατι στην πραξη μην βγαζετε ευκολα συμπερασματα
> 
> εντελως τα γραφω ολα φιλικα



κατι τι μας εδειξες τωρα??? εμεις δεν λεμε οτι σε ολα τα παλμοτροφοδοτικα υπαρχουν αντιστασεις φορτιου... ποσο μαλλον στο σχεδιο που βαζεις που η ταση εξοδου ειναι μια αρα ελενχετε απολυτα απο την αναδραση... εμεις λεμε οτι εχει που εχει ο κατασκευαστης δεν τις πεταμε επειδη υπαρχουν και τροφοδοτικα χωρις τετοιες...  τι δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις απο αυτα που λεμε???

----------


## BESTCHRISS

απλως εχω ανοιξει 5 τροφοδοτικα
το ενα ειχε αντισταση φορτιου στα +12volt μονο
το αλλο ειχε στα +3,3volt και στα +5volt
το αλλο ειχε και στα +12volt,+3,3volt,+5volt
ερωτηση γιατι ο καθενας βαζει βαττικες οπου θελει ο καθενας και συμφωνα με την λογικη σου θα επρεπε να ειχε σε ολες τι τασεις
εγω παντω παρατηρησα τις τασεις στο pc ειτε ειναι οι βαττικες ειτε δεν ειναι οι τασεις παραμενουν απολυτος σταθερες
μηπως τελικα ελενχουν την αναδραση και δημιουργουν επανεκκινησεις στο τροφοδοτικο με μικρη μεταβολη της τασεως τηs ταξεως των 0,3volt στα 12 και 5 volt

----------


## electron

Θα ήθελα να προσθέσω και γω την ταπεινή μου άποψη αν και off topic, αλλά κάπου πραγματικά εκνευρίζομαι όταν βλέπω μια τέτοια εξέλιξη σε ένα θέμα που υπό άλλες συνθήκες θα μπορούσε να ήταν μάθημα και όχι ανάθεμα.

Στο forum αυτό όπως φαίνεται εξ άλλου, συμμετέχω από το 2003 όταν ακόμα ήταν σε <νηπιακή> κατάσταση. Εκείνη την εποχή προσωπικά, χωρίς να το παίζω φωστήρας, και κάποιοι άλλοι συνάδελφοι με την ενεργή συμμετοχή μας και την ανταλλαγή απόψεων και γνώσεων, φέραμε τον εικονικό αυτό τόπο σε σημείο που θα το ζήλευε οποιοδήποτε άλλο τεχνολογικό forum.

Σήμερα και στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα χωρίς δυστυχώς να είναι το μοναδικό, φτάνουμε να γινόμαστε θεατές μερικών ανθρώπων που αντιμετωπίζουν με ειρωνεία και τρόπο απαξιωτικό, ακόμα και κάποιον που σφάλει χωρίς να προσπαθούν να τον βάλουν στην <θέση> του, τεκμηριωμένα με τις γνώσεις τους.

Τέτοιους τεχνικούς εντός ή εκτός εισαγωγικών ΔΕΝ τους έχει ανάγκη ένα forum και απορώ με την ελαστικότητα της διαχείρισης προς τα πρόσωπα αυτά. Σαφώς και ένα forum δεν μπορεί να υποκαταστήσει το διάβασμα, την προσπάθεια και την εμπειρία του καθενός, ωστόσο ο λόγος υπάρξής του είναι ανταλλαγή σωστών γνώσεων και πληροφοριών και ένα βοήθημα προς όλους. Όσοι κύριοι δεν συμφωνούν με αυτό, υπάρχουν και site όπως το yupi.gr και διάφορα άλλα τέτοια χρήσιμα.

Αγαπητοί admins Και mods παρακαλώ για την τοποθέτηση και διευθέτηση τέτοιων νοσηρών αντιπαραθέσεων, ώστε να μην αναπαράγονται συνεχώς.

----------


## moutoulos

> Θα ήθελα να προσθέσω και γω την ταπεινή μου άποψη αν και off topic, αλλά κάπου πραγματικά εκνευρίζομαι 
> όταν βλέπω μια τέτοια εξέλιξη σε ένα θέμα που υπό άλλες συνθήκες θα μπορούσε να ήταν μάθημα και όχι ανάθεμα.
> 
> Στο forum αυτό όπως φαίνεται εξ άλλου, συμμετέχω από το 2003 όταν ακόμα ήταν σε <νηπιακή> κατάσταση. Εκείνη την εποχή προσωπικά, 
> χωρίς να το παίζω φωστήρας, και κάποιοι άλλοι συνάδελφοι με την ενεργή συμμετοχή μας και την ανταλλαγή απόψεων και γνώσεων, 
> φέραμε τον εικονικό αυτό τόπο σε σημείο που θα το ζήλευε οποιοδήποτε άλλο τεχνολογικό forum.
> 
> Σήμερα και στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα χωρίς δυστυχώς να είναι το μοναδικό, φτάνουμε να γινόμαστε θεατές μερικών ανθρώπων που 
> αντιμετωπίζουν με ειρωνεία και τρόπο απαξιωτικό, ακόμα και κάποιον που σφάλει χωρίς να προσπαθούν να τον βάλουν στην <θέση> του, 
> ...



Λοιπόν ...

Βλέπω ένα θέμα, που μέσα σε δυο μέρες έγινε χαμός ..., και ο λόγος?. Πάλι προσωπικές κόντρες, προσωπικές επιθέσεις, εγωισμοί, 
ειρωνείες, ίντριγκες, πάθη, κάτι σαν βραζιλιάνικο σήριαλ ένα πράγμα ... (Κορίνα Η Αγριόγατα).

Ο Γιάννης παραπάνω εκφράζει κάτι πάρα πολύ σωστό ..., *παράγραφο 3, 4*. Πραγματικά Γιάννη ώρες ώρες, απορώ με την υπομονή 
μου, που κάθομαι και ανέχομαι τέτοια μηνύματα (όχι του Γιάννη), αλλά τα "βραζιλιάνικα" που είπα παραπάνω.

Πχ σε αυτό το θέμα ..., τι να σβήσω?, απο την σελίδα 3 ή 4 περίπου, μέχρι και εδώ, είναι όλα "κάπως" (συν αυτά πού σβήστηκαν). 

Μάθετε επιτέλους να λέτε κάτι μόνο αν νομίζεται οτι είναι σωστό, ή έστω με επιφύλαξη. Μάθετε να συζητάτε, και οχι να "αρπάζεστε". 
Αν η απάντηση που δώσατε, τεχνικά δεν υφίσταται, ή γενικά είναι λάθος, σαφώς και θα πάρετε αντίθετη απάντηση, ψάξτε το να δείτε 
ποιός έχει δίκιο, μην σαν κυριεύει ο εγωισμός του "μου την είπε χονδρά". Δεν έχει νόημα, γιατί διαφορετικά ακολουθεί μια συνέχεια 
αλυσιδωτών αντιδραστικών απαντήσεων, που μόνο λογική δεν βγαζει. Και το κυριότερο, χαλάμε όλο το θέμα.

Πραγματικά δεν μου αρέσει ούτε να κλειδώνω θέματα, ούτε να διαγράφω μηνύματα, αλλά ειλικρινά δεν έχω άλλη επιλογή. Δεν 
χρειάζεται να αναφέρω σε ποιους απευθύνομαι, αυτοί το ξέρουν καλύτερα.

Το θέμα θα παραμείνει προσωρινά "κλειστό".

----------

